#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский подвижник со славянскими корнями

## Юра Т

В Румынии живёт Джошо Адриан Сирлеа, построил храм Будде Амиде,пишет книги, нуждается в переводе книг на русский язык, может у кого есть возможность помочь. Он получил посвящение в сан священника (токудо) в 2003 году, в храме матери Ниси Хонгванджи в Киото, и с тех пор является представителем румынской буддийской общины Йодо Синшу, обучает дхарме желающих и из других стран.Его сайт
http://amida-ji-retreat-temple-romania.blogspot.ro ,он вк https://vk.com/josho , он в фейсбуке https://web.facebook.com/shaku.josho.1

----------


## Алма

Как увидишь чела на свечи кричащего "Аму намо" и т.д. , да ещё и денег просящего - беги нафиг :Kiss: 
Ибо это очередной бездельник лоха разыскивающий.
Такова селяви.

----------


## Игорь Ю

забавно выглядит фотография буддиста с четками и образом на фоне деревенского обшарпанного забора. Это Румыния? я бы сказал один в один как Подмосковье.

----------


## Юра Т

> Как увидишь чела на свечи кричащего "Аму намо" и т.д. , да ещё и денег просящего - беги нафиг
> Ибо это очередной бездельник лоха разыскивающий.
> Такова селяви.


а какой священник независимо от  его конфессии не просит денег ?,я ещё таких не встречал, этот по крайне мере Дхарму распространяет и обучает Дхарме.В россии народ вообще загадочный он,  попам разных конфессий жертвует миллионы,которые енти самые попы потом в ресторанах c  компанией бл@дей пропивают, а на дхарму нам рубля жалко,а то не дай бог Дхарма в россии распространятся начнёт, на что же тогда попы жить будут,бяда

----------

Дэнни (24.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> забавно выглядит фотография буддиста с четками и образом на фоне деревенского обшарпанного забора. Это Румыния? я бы сказал один в один как Подмосковье.


Там климат мало чем от подмосковья отличается,особенно в горах

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> В Румынии живёт Джошо Адриан Сирлеа, построил храм Будде Амиде,пишет книги, нуждается в переводе книг на русский язык, может у кого есть возможность помочь.


Хотя бы, рассказали бы какие книги пишет и о чём. Сами-то читали его книги?

----------

Alex (16.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Хотя бы, рассказали бы какие книги пишет и о чём. Сами-то читали его книги?


Я ссылки там давал на его сайт, там можно скачать бесплатно его книги,вот ссылка пожалуйста: http://amida-ji-retreat-temple-roman...uddha-and.html

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Я ссылки там давал на его сайт, там можно скачать бесплатно его книги,вот ссылка пожалуйста: http://amida-ji-retreat-temple-roman...uddha-and.html


Допустим, я-то посмотрю ту книгу. Но не все читают по-английски. Вы хотя бы вкратце могли рассказать _всем_ форумчанам чем эти книги так ценны и о чём они.
Вы сам буддист-амидаист или просто тема: "Помогите хорошему человеку"?

----------


## Алма

А чем вам 10 заповедей не учение Дхармы?
Да и не все священники так уж плохи, среди них тоже тесть порядочные.
Впрочем как и среди Буддистов.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А чем вам 10 заповедей не учение Дхармы?


Уже когда-то делал такой разбор. Вот чем:

1. Я Господь, Бог твой, Который вывел тебя из земли Египетской, из дома рабства, да не будет у тебя других богов пред лицом моим. — адхарма
2. Не делай себе кумира и никакого изображения того, что на небе вверху, что на земле внизу, и что в воде ниже земли. Не поклоняйся им и не служи им; ибо Я Господь, Бог твой, Бог ревнитель, наказывающий детей за вину отцов до третьего и четвёртого рода, ненавидящих Меня, и творящий милость до тысячи родов любящим Меня и соблюдающим заповеди Мои. — адхарма
3. Не произноси имени Господа, Бога твоего, напрасно; ибо Господь не оставит без наказания того, кто произносит имя Его напрасно. — бессмысленная хрень
4. Помни день субботний, чтобы святить его. Шесть дней работай, и делай всякие дела твои; а день седьмой — суббота Господу, Богу твоему: не делай в оный никакого дела ни ты, ни сын твой, ни дочь твоя, ни раб твой, ни рабыня твоя, ни скот твой, ни пришелец, который в жилищах твоих. Ибо в шесть дней создал Господь небо и землю, море и все, что в них; а в день седьмой почил. Посему благословил Господь день субботний и освятил его. — бессмысленная хрень
5. Почитай отца твоего и мать твою, чтобы продлились дни твои на земле, которую Господь, Бог твой, дает тебе. — ok без хрени про Бога
6. Не убивай. — в христианстве относится только к людям, только частично ok
7.  Не прелюбодействуй. — наоборот, в буддизме относится только к сексу с ребёнком, незамужней и монахиней, а в христианстве «всякий, кто смотрит на женщину с вожделением, уже прелюбодействовал с нею в сердце своем», только частично ok
8. Не кради. — ok
9. Не произноси ложного свидетельства на ближнего твоего. – в христианстве только клевета, в буддизме более ложь вообще, только частично ok
10. Не желай дома ближнего твоего; не желай жены ближнего твоего, ни раба его, ни рабыни его, ни вола его, ни осла его, ничего, что у ближнего твоего. – ok

----------

Alex (16.09.2019), Ho Shim (14.10.2019), Алма (16.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2019), Фил (17.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

6- Ок. 2- хрень и 2- адхарма, в общем приличное учение :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Если в банке 60% мёда, 20% дёгтя и 20% мела, то это уже не мёд  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2019), Игорь Ю (17.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2019)

----------


## Бо

Это школа Чистой земли, Амидаизм. Молитесь Будде Амитабхе и переродитесь в Чистых Землях.
Храм Ниси Хонгандзи 
Основатель Храма Ниси Хонгандзи - Синран  и здесь о нём.
Амида Будда - Амитабха - о нём здесь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Учения Чистой Земли Будды Амитабхи это не христианство, это Буддийская Дхарма. (Арьи Нагарджуна, Васубандху и другие поддерживали эти Учения и передавали дальше) 
Видеть в этом христианство - вот это антибуддизм.

(п.с. всё хочу спросить у ТС, а к чему в заглавии "славянские корни" ? )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2019)

----------


## Alex

(И да — фамилия читается «Кырля», а не «Сирлеа».

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2019)

----------


## Бо

> Учения Чистой Земли Будды Амитабхи это не христианство, это Буддийская Дхарма. (Арьи Нагарджуна, Васубандху и другие поддерживали эти Учения и передавали дальше) 
> Видеть в этом христианство - вот это антибуддизм.
> 
> (п.с. всё хочу спросить у ТС, а к чему в заглавии "славянские корни" ? )


Самое интересное, что в иудаизме Амида - это главная молитва. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Alex

А по-гречески «муни» — неприличное название вагины. И что?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2019), Дэнни (24.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Самое интересное, что в иудаизме Амида - это главная молитва.


А радость это от египетского бога Ра, бритты это побритые (иль иудеи иль русские), ну а этруски ну это-русские  :Smilie: 

Амитабха индийское слово: амита - безграничность, бха - пространство, мир, свет.

----------

Alex (16.09.2019), Алик (23.12.2019), Евгений по (17.09.2019), Фил (17.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> А чем вам 10 заповедей не учение Дхармы?
> Да и не все священники так уж плохи, среди них тоже тесть порядочные.
> Впрочем как и среди Буддистов.


Немного о христианстве цитата из "Послания в Йемен" Рамбама.Если не в курсе кто такой Рамбам,то его авторитет примерно такой как авторитет Падмасамбхавы в тантрическом буддизме.И что же нам говорит Рамбам о христианстве:

"А потом возникла другая (разновидность преследователей), новая секта, которая с особым рвением отравляет нам жизнь обоими способами сразу: и насилием, и мечом, и наветами, ложными доводами и толкованиями, утверждениями о наличии (несуществующих) противоречий в нашей Торе.
Эта секта вознамерилась извести наш народ новым способом. Её глава (Иисус из Назарета) коварно замыслил объявить себя пророком и создать новую веру, помимо Божественного учения — Торы, и провозгласил публично, что оба учения — от Бога. Целью его было заронить сомнение в сердца наши и посеять в них смятение. Тора едина, а его учение — её противоположность. Утверждение, что оба учения от единого Бога, направлено на подрыв Торы. Изощренный замысел (Иисуса) этого весьма дурного человека отличался необыкновенным коварством: вначале попытаться извести своего врага так, чтобы самому остаться в живых; но если все старания останутся напрасны, предпринять попытку погубить своего врага ценой собственной гибели. Злоумышленник этот был Йешуа из Ноцрата — еврей. Хотя отец его был нееврей и только мать была еврейка, закон гласит, что родившийся от нееврея (даже раба) и дочери Исраэля — еврей. Имя же, которым его нарекли, потворствовало его безмерной наглости. Он выдавал себя за посланца Божьего, который явился, чтобы разъяснить неясности в Торе, утверждая, что он Машиах, обещанный нам всеми пророками. Его истолкование Торы, в полном соответствии с его замыслом, вело к упразднению её и всех её заповедей и допускало нарушение всех её предостережений. Мудрецы наши, благословенна их память, разгадали его замысел прежде, чем он достиг широкой известности в народе, и поступили с ним так, как он того заслуживал."

----------


## Юра Т

> Самое интересное, что в иудаизме Амида - это главная молитва.


Главная молитва в иудаизме это Шма

----------

Alex (17.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Нехороший человек твой Рамбам, раз такой бред нацарапал.
Ничего, из того, что он вменил Исусу не есть правда.
В Евангелии вообще очень мало сохранили мест, где можно понять чему учил Изя последователей Торы. Кстати его фраза - "Я и Отец Одно" о многом говорит, и созвучна знаменитой "Ахамбрахмасми".

----------


## Денис Ч

Давно известно, что здесь на БФ всегда поносят буддизм, который не входит в пределы московской обл. и направлений дхарма-туризма москвичей. Здесь любят только Центры, имеющие связи с москвичами. Что говорить, если даже про центр буддизма России - Иволг. дацан пишут с ненавистью. Потому что не москва, потому что конкуренты, потому что обличают дхарма-бизнесменов из москвы.

Так что, автор темы, не обижайтесь. У них здесь свой буддизм и бизнес в нем

----------


## Денис Ч

А про забор и домик. Вы посмотрите, в каком бараке живёт глава БТСР. И какой забор в Антайдзи. Это Вам не пятизвездочный отель напротив Кремля для гастролеров-"ринпоче" ии Италии или Катманду.

Обычно, когда буряты смотря на весь этот цирк с приглашенными в москву "ринпоче", вспоминают цитату "Смекалистый монах перебирается через Гималаи, и вот он уже лама. А приземлившись в стране белых дураков, из самолёта выходит уже Ринпоче".

Одному тоже верили, а потом выяснилось, что он извращенец (кажется, помер уже и теперь в адах будет целую вечность - туда ему, похотливому козлу, дорога). Другой геше бросил монашество ради юбки. Третий требовал на обеды дорогие йогурты и изысканную еду (несколько лет назад организаторы его гастролей по москве выложили меню этого " учителя" на БФ). И ведь люди верят, даже когда эти лидеры сект их дурят. Вот Вам и московский буддизм. И в полной уверенности, что практикуют Дхарму.

"Покуда есть на свете дураки,
Обманом жить нам, стало быть, с руки." (Ринпоче).

----------


## Alex

> Давно известно, что здесь на БФ всегда поносят буддизм, который не входит в пределы московской обл. и направлений дхарма-туризма москвичей. Здесь любят только Центры, имеющие связи с москвичами...


Давно известно, что клевета - весьма неблагое деяние. Или подтвердите свои слова, или извинитесь. Вы и на форуме без году неделя, и буддистом, собственно говоря, не являетесь, и даже сотой доли не усилий не приложили для изучения и распространения Дхармы по сравнению с иными участниками форума.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (18.09.2019), Пема Дролкар (22.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Эх! Когда стану как Наропа - буду брать только золотом!

Причём в открытую и прямо, без никаких попыток оправданий и реверансов тем кто считает что Дхарма должна быть нашару а центры Дхармы должны по подвалам, чердакам да сьёмным углам ютиться.

----------


## Юра Т

> Нехороший человек твой Рамбам, раз такой бред нацарапал.
> Ничего, из того, что он вменил Исусу не есть правда.
> В Евангелии вообще очень мало сохранили мест, где можно понять чему учил Изя последователей Торы. Кстати его фраза - "Я и Отец Одно" о многом говорит, и созвучна знаменитой "Ахамбрахмасми".


Ну да)))иудейские первосвященники того времени и весь иудейский народ, того времени и до до сих, это идиоты и маньяки которые ничего не понимали и не понимают в Торе, которые только и мечтали о том, чтобы распять какого нибудь исуса.В то время таких исусов было великое множество и распинали их через день .И конечно какой нибудь мошенник матитьягу или парикмахерша магдалина,(а как известно свита исуса состояла целиком и полностью из бомжей проституток и мошенников) или  поп ваня из деревни большие комары в промежутках между запоями пописывающий книжицы по богословию, конечно в торе разбирались много лучше чем Рамбам - разносторонний учёный своей эпохи, кодификатор законов Торы. Духовный руководитель религиозного еврейства как своего поколения, так и последующих веков.

----------


## Юра Т

Никто из людей не прибыл сегодня на службу, поэтому я прочитал Нембуцу с одной из собак Амидаджи - Кодитой.
Даже если животные могут не понимать человеческий язык, им полезно слышать священное Имя и видеть образы Амиды. Это посадит семя в их потоке ума и поможет им установить кармическую связь, которую Амида Будда и Его Дхарма, однажды, возможно, в лучшем перерождении, приведут к тому, что они станут открытыми для Его Первоначального обета. Вот почему я призываю вас говорить нембуцу в присутствии животных, не препятствовать им  видеть изображения Амиды и даже благословлять их  касаясь статуэткой   Амиды их головы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Так это ты на свечи кричащий, и денег просящий проповедник Дхармы.
Так сразу бы и сказал.
Может у народа вопросы какие будут.

----------


## Алма

Собаке, кроме статуэтки, кость бы дал.
Это самая что ни на есть Дхарма.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Посадить семя в потоке ума, установить кармическую связь, ...., приложить статуэтку к голове - это поймут буддисты "от Калмыкии и до Японии, от Тывы и до Шри Ланки".
Это и подобное, многое из чего нигде даже не прописано, это индобуддийская культура. То в чём живёт буддизм, то что экспортировалось из буддийской Индии вместе с Дхармой в сопредельные регионы, то что экспортировалось даже до того как переносилась Дхарма, то что подготавливало почву и необходимые условия для успешного переноса Дхармы.
И это живо во всех буддийских традициях.
И этим, часто для людей иной культуры незримо, пронизано и Слово Будды и Трактаты Учителей. 
И в этом изрекалось Слово и составлялись Трактаты. 
И без понимания этого, не понять ни Слов Будды, ни Трактаты Учителей.
Без понимания этого по сути бессмысленно даже читать древние тексты людям иной культурной среды, будет читаться лишь чтото своё, лучшее из чего(из своего) можно и так получить обратившись к общедоступным предметам физики, химии, психологии,... урокам этики.
Можно конечно читать для приобретения этого понимания, но с этим кмк. лучше справятся книги современных буддийских Учителей особенно написанные специально для западной аудитории. 
Хотя в Сутрах и Шастрах - там целый мир, не менее научный чем в западной школе, но при этом ещё юный прекрасный открытый вдохновляющий .... и Дхарма.

----------


## Shus

> В Румынии живёт Джошо Адриан Сирлеа, построил храм Будде Амиде,пишет книги, нуждается в переводе книг на русский язык, может у кого есть возможность помочь. Он получил посвящение в сан священника (токудо) в 2003 году, в храме матери Ниси Хонгванджи в Киото, и с тех пор является представителем румынской буддийской общины Йодо Синшу, *обучает дхарме* желающих и из других стран.Его сайт


Это одно из самых ранних направлений того, что впоследствии стали обобщенно называть "махаяной".
Но там и путь, и плод принципиально отличаются от других махаянских традиций. Т.е. он обучает иной дхарме.
Поэтому Ваши призывы вряд ли найдут здесь позитивный отклик.

Махаяна - это совокупность очень разнородных течений, но обычно в форумных обсуждениях по понятным причинам это прямо и вслух не говорят.
А разворачивают дискуссию ни о чем нескольких страницах.))

----------

Alex (18.09.2019), Фил (18.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Ок! Не давайте кости, сразу переходим на фарш :Smilie:

----------


## Юра Т

> Ок! Не давайте кости, сразу переходим на фарш


Алма как только обьяснишь чем христианство отличается от шизофрении,а то я лично отличий не вижу.А собачка кушает корм для собак.

----------


## Юра Т

> Так это ты на свечи кричащий, и денег просящий проповедник Дхармы.
> Так сразу бы и сказал.
> Может у народа вопросы какие будут.


Дхармическое оскорбление Будды)не боитесь за такое в нараку,без срока выхода оттуда,хотя там у вас много знакомых,ложный машиах исус и его компания.А проповедник дхармы мой знакомый из румынии.

----------


## Юра Т

> Это одно из самых ранних направлений того, что впоследствии стали обобщенно называть "махаяной".
> Но там и путь, и плод принципиально отличаются от других махаянских традиций. Т.е. он обучает иной дхарме.
> Поэтому Ваши призывы вряд ли найдут здесь позитивный отклик.
> 
> Махаяна - это совокупность очень разнородных течений, но обычно в форумных обсуждениях по понятным причинам это прямо и вслух не говорят.
> А разворачивают дискуссию ни о чем нескольких страницах.))



А что вы можете предложить обычному обывателю, какую практику?Дзогчен? Махамудру?Всё это реализуемо только при многолетнем затворничестве под руководством реализованного гуру.Во время упадка дхармы, да ещё в стране, где дхарма всячески притесняется, для реализации доступна только практика чистой земли,практики ведущие к просветлению, мало доступны даже в странах где дхарма процветает.Вы оцените себя, какая садхана вам по силам,вы сможете практиковать медитацию неподвижно сидя в течении 12 часов подряд?,вам под силу сложнейшие визуализации которые предлагают вам в своих практиках тантрические буддисты?.Здесь же мы спасаемся милостью Будды Амиды,достаточно лишь веры и постоянного памятования,хотя даже такая практика достаточно сложна для человека живущего в социуме, но при усилии она осуществима,тогда как все другие практики, всех других школ, не реализуемы для обычного человека в нашей стране в наше время.Да и где найти учителя, в россии их нет,настоящих мастеров единицы даже в странах где дхарма ещё не закатилась.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть дзэнская история, как наставник передал женщине практику Будды  Амитабхи и она обрела спокойствие\покой (так понимаю имеется ввиду Нирвана)

Но это надо практиковать, как и любую проработанную буддийскую методологию. 
Причём практика Будды Амитабхи - это методология идущая через Наланду. А значит и часть классического индийского буддизма, не иная дхарма\дхамма   альтернативщиков, реконструкторов или увлечённых древнеиндийской высокой схоластикой* (часть которых даже не буддисты), а классическая буддийская Дхарма дошедшая в живой передаче опыта и применения до наших дней.

(* занятие действительно увлекательное, интересное, это поражает размахом глубиной тонкостью ... , и в это действительно можно влюбится с первого взгляда и на всю жизнь : ) но это всё не-буддизм)

----------

Викарий (23.01.2020)

----------


## Юра Т

“Итигон ходан” (“Речи краткие, драгоценные”)

- это антология высказываний 34-х идеологов амидаизма XII—XIII вв. Один из наиболее ранних и авторитетных списков “Речей” середины XVII в. состоит из двух свитков, хотя известны также варианты в один и четыре свитка. Антология появилась в первой половине XIV в., составитель ее неизвестен. По одной из версий, это поэт-отшельник, принадлежавший к ортодоксальной школе Нидзё-ха, один из “четырех гениев” средневековой вака. Тонна (1289 - 1372). Предполагают, что неизвестный составитель был сторонником школы Тинсэй-ха - одного из пяти основных направлений секты “чистой земли” или же странствующим монахом с горы Коя (она чаще других буддийских святынь упоминается в “Речах”).

На фото известное изображение Будды Амиды из  храма Эйкан-до  с ним связана интересная история:

Ранним утром 15 февраля 1082 года монах Ёкан прогуливался перед алтарём и читал Нэмбуцу. Неожиданно Амида сошёл с алтаря и пошёл вперёд. Ёкан замешкался и перестал идти, в этот момент Амида полуобернулся назад и сказал ему: «Ёкан, ты очень медлительный!». Ёкан был глубоко потрясён. Он попросил Амиду остаться в этой позе полуоборота назад. С тех пор в храме стоит знаменитая статуя Микаэри Амида. Её поза выражает глубокое сострадание, Амида дожидается людей, которые придут к нему в глубокой вере.

----------

Dio-Deni (18.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Алма как только обьяснишь чем христианство отличается от шизофрении,а то я лично отличий не вижу.А собачка кушает корм для собак.


Христианство, имеющее вымышленного друга, по сути от шизофрении ничем не отличается.
Учение Христа, и христианство - разные вещи.
Так же как учение Будды и всякие произошедшие из его учения религии.

----------


## Алма

> Дхармическое оскорбление Будды)не боитесь за такое в нараку,без срока выхода оттуда,хотя там у вас много знакомых,ложный машиах исус и его компания.А проповедник дхармы мой знакомый из румынии.


А вот и пример искажения учения Будды.
Будда отрицал существование души так что , по вашему, должно попасть в какую то нараку?
Ну и оскорбить кого либо, тем более Будду, у меня и в мыслях не было.

----------


## Алма

Кстати эта срака, извиняюсь нарака, по ходу копия христианского Ада?
Ну тогда чем ты от них отличаешся?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати эта срака, извиняюсь нарака, по ходу копия христианского Ада?
> Ну тогда чем ты от них отличаешся?


Христиане, от них производные материалисты и атеисты, а также остальные христианскомыслящие  здесь видят чтото своё:
https://www.tourister.ru/world/asia/.../photoreps/763
Но на самом деле - это сцены показывающие нарак о котором учил Будда.

(Кстати, это уже Таиланд, и ... всё таже индобуддийская культура, а не иная как говорят разделяющие буддийский мир и сталкивающие лбами буддистов (хотя ничто не происходит от одной причины, так что дело и в сталкивающихся лбах)) )

----------

Фил (19.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2019)

----------


## Shus

> А что вы можете предложить обычному обывателю, какую практику?Дзогчен? Махамудру?Всё это реализуемо только при многолетнем затворничестве под руководством реализованного гуру.Во время упадка дхармы, да ещё в стране, где дхарма всячески притесняется, для реализации доступна только практика чистой земли,практики ведущие к просветлению, мало доступны даже в странах где дхарма процветает.Вы оцените себя, какая садхана вам по силам,вы сможете практиковать медитацию неподвижно сидя в течении 12 часов подряд?,вам под силу сложнейшие визуализации которые предлагают вам в своих практиках тантрические буддисты?.Здесь же мы спасаемся милостью Будды Амиды,достаточно лишь веры и постоянного памятования,хотя даже такая практика достаточно сложна для человека живущего в социуме, но при усилии она осуществима,тогда как все другие практики, всех других школ, не реализуемы для обычного человека в нашей стране в наше время.Да и где найти учителя, в россии их нет,настоящих мастеров единицы даже в странах где дхарма ещё не закатилась.


Я не маркетолог, поэтому мне трудно оценить различные виды дхармы с точки зрения спроса/предложения для европейцев. Тем более что-то кому-то предлагать. Тут и без меня на рынке тесно.
Я просто написал, что этот вид дхармы на форуме не популярен.

P.S. У Вас профиле указана традиция тхеравада. А какая тут связь с амидаизмом?

----------

Alex (19.09.2019), Викарий (23.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2019), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Христиане, от них производные материалисты и атеисты, а также остальные христианскомыслящие  здесь видят чтото своё:
> https://www.tourister.ru/world/asia/.../photoreps/763
> Но на самом деле - это сцены показывающие нарак о котором учил Будда.
> 
> (Кстати, это уже Таиланд, и ... всё таже индобуддийская культура, а не иная как говорят разделяющие буддийский мир и сталкивающие лбами буддистов (хотя ничто не происходит от одной причины, так что дело и в сталкивающихся лбах)) )


У них уже АК-47 !
Не только алмазные пилы!
Тендер видимо был, по обновлению оборудования.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2019), Игорь Ю (19.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У них уже АК-47 !
> Не только алмазные пилы!
> Тендер видимо был, по обновлению оборудования.


Ну дык, это ж ) не Ад-который-ктото-специально-для-них-создал (вот только не пойму кто, добрый Бог или злой Дьябло (хотя это совсем не важно и в контексте буддизма даже такой вопрос серьёзно поставлен быть не может ))

Существа сами обуславливают нарак своими действия, точнее внутренним содержимым своего ума 
(четана вот что я называю кармой (с))

----------

Фил (19.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Почему все буддийские храмы так далеко от меня? Вроде Румыния - соседняя страна, а 10 часов добираться!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Кстати эта срака, извиняюсь нарака, по ходу копия христианского Ада?
> Ну тогда чем ты от них отличаешся?


Копия это у христиан,как позднее возникших,я отличаюсь отсутствием я

----------

Алма (20.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Христиане, от них производные материалисты и атеисты, а также остальные христианскомыслящие  здесь видят чтото своё:
> https://www.tourister.ru/world/asia/.../photoreps/763
> Но на самом деле - это сцены показывающие нарак о котором учил Будда.
> 
> (Кстати, это уже Таиланд, и ... всё таже индобуддийская культура, а не иная как говорят разделяющие буддийский мир и сталкивающие лбами буддистов (хотя ничто не происходит от одной причины, так что дело и в сталкивающихся лбах)) )


Нарак в джатаках называется  великим адом Незыбью,туда Девадатта постоянно проваливается,правда потом опять возвращается чтобы вредить Будде)

----------


## Юра Т

> Я не маркетолог, поэтому мне трудно оценить различные виды дхармы с точки зрения спроса/предложения для европейцев. Тем более что-то кому-то предлагать. Тут и без меня на рынке тесно.
> Я просто написал, что этот вид дхармы на форуме не популярен.
> 
> P.S. У Вас профиле указана традиция тхеравада. А какая тут связь с амидаизмом?


мало ли что у меня там написано,мы живём в россии привыкайте,у нас на заборах пишут

----------


## Юра Т

> Почему все буддийские храмы так далеко от меня? Вроде Румыния - соседняя страна, а 10 часов добираться!


Можно самому построить,небольшой, частный, как это в индии практикуется и никого туда не пускать)

----------


## Лидия

> Можно самому построить,небольшой, частный, как это в индии практикуется и никого туда не пускать)


Так не интересно))) Хочется общения с единомышленниками. Видеть пример перед глазами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нарак в джатаках называется  великим *адом* Незыбью,туда Девадатта постоянно проваливается,правда потом опять возвращается чтобы вредить Будде)


Нарак в джатаках может быть назван "адом" лишь в переводе джатак на языки христианского мира. 
А так то, насколько понимаю, Вы написали о _нараке авичи_. 

Можно конечно использовать это слово ("ад") если понимать именно то что понимается под "нарак" в буддизме, но часто даже под "нараком" понимают христианский "ад" : )
А так то в буддизме и  то что переводят "Бог" есть (и не даже один), но это не имеет соответствия по смыслу с христианским пониманием "Бог".

Тоже и "храм", "монастырь", "монах" это всё христианские понятия, но эти слова приходится использовать для передачи буддийских терминов, но важно понимать смысловое различие, а то ведь может получиться что потом и родные буддийские наполнятся иным смыслом, важно и чтоб не получилась буддийская форма\этикетка содержащая уже не-буддийский смысл\наполнение.
А то ведь и такое возможно:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post831567

(п.с. извиняюсь, а всётаки, почему - славянские корни ? )

----------


## Shus

> мало ли что у меня там написано,мы живём в россии привыкайте,у нас на заборах пишут


Не, не буду привыкать. Гораздо проще исключить Вас из круга общения.

----------

Alex (21.09.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Давно известно, что здесь на БФ всегда поносят буддизм, который не входит в пределы московской обл. и направлений дхарма-туризма москвичей. Здесь любят только Центры, имеющие связи с москвичами. Что говорить, если даже про центр буддизма России - Иволг. дацан пишут с ненавистью. Потому что не москва, потому что конкуренты, потому что обличают дхарма-бизнесменов из москвы.
> 
> Так что, автор темы, не обижайтесь. У них здесь свой буддизм и бизнес в нем


Это фигня. Нечего наговарить. На БФ любят НОРМАЛЬНЫХ, имеющих соответствующие качества, подтвержденные сангой и обученных соответственно, грамотных и доказавших свое право учить учителей. По крайней мере я таких тут продвигаю)

Обычно приглашают нормальных Учителей туда, куда их технически и финансово могут привезти организаторы. Лично я знаю кучу ребят из москвы, которые вкладывали последние сбережения и привозили учителей на свой риск и страх. Так что нечего клеветать.

А с БТСР бох с ним. Я лично не млею от Итигелова. Хочу живого Учителя, который говорит на понятном мне языке.

----------

Alex (22.09.2019), Кеин (24.09.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В Румынии живёт Джошо Адриан Сирлеа, построил храм Будде Амиде,пишет книги, нуждается в переводе книг на русский язык, может у кого есть возможность помочь. Он получил посвящение в сан священника (токудо) в 2003 году, в храме матери Ниси Хонгванджи в Киото, и с тех пор является представителем румынской буддийской общины Йодо Синшу, обучает дхарме желающих и из других стран


Юрочка, сорадуюсь, что Вы взялись ему помочь, но ему в первую очередь должна помогать его страна и то место, где он практикует. Он именно там и должен насаживать свои религиозные взгляды(кому получится) Но честно сказать, я не вижу, кто за ним последует в его румынской деревне, где люди глядят косо на здорового бугая, которому вкалывать и вкалывать, а он занимается на их взгляд ерундой. У нас куча текстов великих учителей еще не переведена на русский, хорошие переводчики надрываются, иногда бесплатно, а этот чем он таким прям удивительным отличается?

Где Вы с ним познакомились? Вы амидаист?
Почему взялись за него просить на всех форумах и в буддийских группах? 
Что он такого жутко ценного написал, чтобы его переводить?
Вы уверены, что его книги на чужом для него языке(английском), должны переводиться на русский?

И вообще, тут буддийский форум, амидаисты только очень косвенно относятся к буддистам.

Да и каждый из нас уже определился, кого именно поддерживать. Всех финансово поддержать нельзя. А то нас самих придется финансово поддерживать) так что Ваша инициатива имеет крайне мало шансов. А также Румыния, - страна не сильно привлекающая буддистов со всего света)

"Славянские корни", - не катят особо. Мне больше нравится поддерживать Терентьева, я хоть знаю точно, кого поддерживаю и что из этого получится.)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И вообще, тут буддийский форум, амидаисты только очень косвенно относятся к буддистам.


наверно хорошо, что Арйа Нагарджуна не дожил до этих дней.

кстати, а как быть с соответствующими Сутрами в Кангьюре?

----------

Викарий (23.01.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> наверно хорошо, что Арйа Нагарджуна не дожил до этих дней.
> 
> кстати, а как быть с соответствующими Сутрами в Кангьюре?


Вместо Румынии ехать в Наланду?)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вместо Румынии ехать в Наланду?)))


Не совсем понимаю, чем так Румыния не угодила ; ) 


Никуда не деться от того, что Амидаизм(как это на Западе окрестили) это также классический индийский буддизм (эти Учения присутствуют и в линиях буддийской Дхармы идущих через Тибет).  
Как и от того, что Лотосовая Сутра - одна из Великих Сутр Махаяны, в том числе и для тибетских линий (это уже касаемо темы рядом).
И в Японии это также хорошо понимают различая, практически на законодательном уровне, традиционные  буддийские "тринадцать школ и пятьдесят шесть подшкол" от околобуддийских и синкретических новообразований.

----------


## Фил

Да вообще, все так по "доброму"  :Frown:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Юрочка, сорадуюсь, что Вы взялись ему помочь, но ему в первую очередь должна помогать его страна и то место, где он практикует. Он именно там и должен насаживать свои религиозные взгляды(кому получится) Но честно сказать, я не вижу, кто за ним последует в его румынской деревне, где люди глядят косо на здорового бугая, которому вкалывать и вкалывать, а он занимается на их взгляд ерундой. У нас куча текстов великих учителей еще не переведена на русский, хорошие переводчики надрываются, иногда бесплатно, а этот чем он таким прям удивительным отличается?
> 
> Где Вы с ним познакомились? Вы амидаист?
> Почему взялись за него просить на всех форумах и в буддийских группах? 
> Что он такого жутко ценного написал, чтобы его переводить?
> Вы уверены, что его книги на чужом для него языке(английском), должны переводиться на русский?
> 
> И вообще, тут буддийский форум, амидаисты только очень косвенно относятся к буддистам.
> 
> ...


Рад за вас,но я  финансовой помощи не у кого не просил,помощь в переводах книг нужна.Не вижу как можно реализовать что либо из практик тантрического буддизма проживая в россии, даже в буддийском регионе россии.А терентьев он кто ? реализованный учитель,что он в тантре реализовал? (не в обиду сказано,я знаю кто такой терентьев и спасибо ему за его деятельность, но кто и чего смог достичь благодаря его деятельности?) и где в россии есть реализованный тантрический гуру, можно хоть одним глазом на него посмотреть и какую тантру он реализовал и каких сиддхи достиг?Амидаизм конечно стоит отдельно среди других буддийских школ, но для нашей страны и для нашей эпохи упадка это то что нужно,точнее то что доступно для практики обычному жителю россии.

----------


## Юра Т

> Так не интересно))) Хочется общения с единомышленниками. Видеть пример перед глазами.


желание причина страданий)в храме можно зеркало повесить и смотреть на самого себя)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нарак в джатаках может быть назван "адом" лишь в переводе джатак на языки христианского мира. 
> А так то, насколько понимаю, Вы написали о _нараке авичи_. 
> 
> Можно конечно использовать это слово ("ад") если понимать именно то что понимается под "нарак" в буддизме, но часто даже под "нараком" понимают христианский "ад" : )
> А так то в буддизме и  то что переводят "Бог" есть (и не даже один), но это не имеет соответствия по смыслу с христианским пониманием "Бог".
> 
> Тоже и "храм", "монастырь", "монах" это всё христианские понятия, но эти слова приходится использовать для передачи буддийских терминов, но важно понимать смысловое различие, а то ведь может получиться что потом и родные буддийские наполнятся иным смыслом, важно и чтоб не получилась буддийская форма\этикетка содержащая уже не-буддийский смысл\наполнение.


Самое выдающееся  этом посте то, что вместо транскрипта санскр. _нарака_ системно пишеццо _нарак_. Что не столько доставляет, сколько выдаёт...
Смысл же любого ада/нарака (а их -- множество) традиционно определяется контекстом, как, впрочем, и элементарной статьёй в Вики.
Если же читатель понимает термин _нарака_ (мир адских существ нараков) как полный аналог христ. ада, то исправление оного его заблуждения -- знакомство с соотв. справочной лит-рой.

Что до бога (_дэва_), то в правильном буддизме ни для одного из богов не принято писать это слово с заглавной буквы (кроме как в начале предложения или строки, да? : ).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что до бога (_дэва_), то в правильном буддизме ни для одного из богов не принято писать это слово с заглавной буквы (кроме как в начале предложения или строки, да? : ).


В правильном буддизме вообще нет понятия заглавных букв.

А Брахма есть : )

(хотя зачем отвечаю ?  - одним родным буддийским Богам известно 
Вы ж как всегда не по теме, а так прицепиться, зафлудить)

----------


## Юй Кан

> (хотя зачем отвечаю ?  - одним родным буддийским Богам известно


Шо -- опять: хоть колышки на голове теши?
Тогда ещё раз: в правильном буддизме (русском), ни для одного из богов не принято писать слово "бог" (_дэва_) с заглавной буквы (кроме как в начале предложения или строки, да? : ).
Но Вове -- можно, ибо он -- кэксперт! : )




> Вы ж как всегда не по теме, а так прицепиться, зафлудить)


Вова, ну не надо бы, накосячив как обычно, делать вид, будто исправление этих косяков -- флуд, а? Правда, нет? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> в правильном буддизме (русском)


 :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


Подозреваю, такого не знаете, ваще? : ) А в украинском буддизме?..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Подозреваю, такого не знаете, ваще? : ) А в украинском буддизме?..


Не знаю, я ведь и не украйинец (как и не русский) , хоть и живу в Киеве.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю, я ведь и не украйинец, хоть и живу в Киеве.


Значит, точно: кэксперт! : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Значит, точно: кэксперт! : ))


Эт Вы по каковски ?

А Богов чтить надо, подносить им и пуджарить. Как и Будда рекомендовал (Сутту сами найдёте, уверен она даже на Вашем ПК есть).
Как надо чтить и Гуру и Ачарйев и Калйаномитр ... - в правильном буддизме.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эт Вы по каковски ?


По-простому... : )
Вов, хорош флудить, проповедуйа дважды-два-четыре т.п.?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По-простому... : )
> Вов, хорош флудить, проповедуйа дважды-два-четыре т.п.?


Дружэ Юй Кан,  Вы уже "правильный" даосизм создавали, "правильную" йогу, теперь вот "правильный" буддизм ...
Но право слово, Вам же  важно, не даосизм, не йога, ни даже буддизм, а вот это "правильный", причём "правильный именно по Вашему", такой каким именно Вы хотите его видеть.
Тут даже слово "русский" (даже в скобках) приплетать не надо, пишите уже честно: _правильный буддизм (мой)_

Пора уже понять, что Буддийская Дхарма зафиксированная в текстах - с начала изложения и на протяжении веков вплоть до нашего времени, живёт и выражается в буддийских линиях передачи опыта понимания и практического применения, причём как в традиционном академическом буддизме, так и в буддизме традиционном народном. Это не учения давно исчезнувших древнеепетских жрецов и не игры клубов реконструкторов.
Нет самосущих Сутр\Сутт в сферическом вакууме оторванных от буддийского мировоззрения, как и нет каких то древних буддийских текстов(наставлений, фраз, гатх, сутр) дошедших до нашего времени без сопутствующего обьясняющего смысл обрамления, в которое они органически вплетены и могут быть лишь искусственно вычленены при составлении "списков" руководствуясь теми или иными традиционными индобуддийскими критериями  или же "вырванные по живому".
И зачастую мировоззренческое содержание обрамления даже древнее обрамляемого текста, являясь той "ситуацией" в которой излагается "текст" и вне контекста которой невозможно и понимание исходного смысла "текста".

----------

Лидия (24.09.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> Эх! Когда стану как Наропа - буду брать только золотом!
> 
> Причём в открытую и прямо, без никаких попыток оправданий и реверансов тем кто считает что Дхарма должна быть нашару а центры Дхармы должны по подвалам, чердакам да сьёмным углам ютиться.


 Что бы стать учителем уровнем Наропы и брать золотом, надо бы , наверное, накопить такой объем золота, что бы пройти  все возможные направления и найти такого учителя для своего обучения, причины ко следствию иначе не вырулят  Ну, а в принципе, конечно, не мешает разобраться в аспектах  просветленности ума : ты ли будешь тянуться к золоту  или золото к тебе!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Рад за вас,но я  финансовой помощи не у кого не просил,помощь в переводах книг нужна.Не вижу как можно реализовать что либо из практик тантрического буддизма проживая в россии, даже в буддийском регионе россии.А терентьев он кто ? реализованный учитель,что он в тантре реализовал? (не в обиду сказано,я знаю кто такой терентьев и спасибо ему за его деятельность, но кто и чего смог достичь благодаря его деятельности?) и где в россии есть реализованный тантрический гуру, можно хоть одним глазом на него посмотреть и какую тантру он реализовал и каких сиддхи достиг?Амидаизм конечно стоит отдельно среди других буддийских школ, но для нашей страны и для нашей эпохи упадка это то что нужно,точнее то что доступно для практики обычному жителю россии.


Вы этот форум читаете?)))Очень много реализованных тантрических гуру приезжало в Россию и приезжают и теперь))

Есть вообще такой запредельный, например, реализованный Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче, и он часто бывает и в Москве и передает учения. Я его знаю уже лет 25, и он все это время живет на территории России http://savetibet.ru/2019/07/23/rinpoche-bagsha.html 
Но сиддхи он Вам в смысле цирковых трюков показывать не будет. Не ждите. Ваш румынский дяденька даже на тысячную долю не обладает знаниями и умениями этого Учителя, могу гарантировать. А даже, может, и на миллионную. Ачарья, - это круто.

Если заглянуть на новости приезда учителей даже тут в соответствующем разделе, найдете и других лам. Есть сводки и расписания приезда учителей в Москву и Питер и по России. http://savetibet.ru/2019/07/15/namkh...-rinpoche.html только что был. И должна сказать, что тибетский буддизм и танрические передачи довольно доступны в России, не знаю, почему уж Вы начали с Румынии и амидаизма)

Андрей Терентьев, это такой человек, который буддийских книг много издал, в том числе , например, Нагрим))) и разных тантических гуру.

Я бы не сказала, что в России такой уж упадок в приезде учителей. ) А реализовать практики тантрического буддизма редко кто к этому подготовлен. По сутре сначала надо бы матчасть покурить. У того же Терентьева. Вы уже ее покурили?)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дружэ Юй Кан,  Вы уже "правильный" даосизм создавали, "правильную" йогу, теперь вот "правильный" буддизм ...
> Но право слово, Вам же  важно, не даосизм, не йога, ни даже буддизм, а вот это "правильный", причём "правильный именно по Вашему", такой каким именно Вы хотите его видеть.
> Тут даже слово "русский" (даже в скобках) приплетать не надо, пишите уже честно: _правильный буддизм (мой)_


Вовик, Юй Кан никому -- ни друже, ни враже. Это одно.
Второе -- никогда ничего не создавал, но всё, чем в разное время занимался, по-зна-вал, обращаясь к оригинальным текстам и практикам (т.е. следовал тому или иному учению). Потому пытаться мне напакостить такими левыми "право словами", -- саморазоблачение, не более того.
Третье -- теперь эта попытка напакостить уже не просто флуд, а переход на личность.

Наконец, исправляя чьи-то огрехи, обосновываю это фак-та-ми, супротив которых гнать, как водится у обиженных правильными фактами, пургу -- себя не уважать.
Вообще же за 20 лет изучения буддизма, прикидываясь знатоком всех традиций, не усвоить хотя бы слово _нарака_ и написание с маленькой буквы статуса _бог/божество_ -- это уметь надо... %)
Золотом он будет брать... : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще же за 20 лет изучения буддизма, прикидываясь знатоком всех традиций, не усвоить хотя бы слово _нарака_ и написание с маленькой буквы статуса _бог/божество_ -- это уметь надо... %)
> ))


_Ганг_ вместо _Ганга_ пишите и ничего )

Хоть в русском правописании и принято писать лишь христианского Бога с большой буквы, но кто такой христианский Бог - буддистам ? и если уж пишу его с большой буквы (проявляя тем самым уважения и к воззрениям христиан), то там более буду писать также и буддийских Богов или Божеств.
Вообщем не забывайте и о другом нормативе и возможности русского правописания - выделять особенное и дорогое, как то то: Любовь, Доброта, ... Боги.

(хотя чего пишу Вам, у Вас же всё равно золота нету ))) 
Богатства Вам, Добра, Мира, Спокойствия и пусть буддийские Боги Хранители способствуют условиям Вашего Успеха !      
они не злопамятные и не ревнивые, как некоторые )))

И не забывать, что Будда, Учитель не только людей, но и Богов.
(или и здесь только одно слово с прописной буквы напишите?)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ганг вместо Ганга пишите и ничего )


Написание "Ганг" -- согласно нормам русского -- правильное. И -- ничего, даже если вместо повелительного "пиш*и*те" поставить правильное "пиш*е*те". : )




> Хоть в русском правописании и принято писать лишь христианского Бога с большой буквы, но кто такой христианский Бог - буддистам ? и если уж пишу его с большой буквы (проявляя тем самым уважения и к воззрениям христиан), то там более буду писать также и буддийских Богов или Божеств.
> Вообщем не забывайте и о другом нормативе и возможности русского правописания - выделять особенное и дорогое, как то то: Любовь, Доброта, ... Боги.


В русском языке Бог с заглавной = Бог-Творец: создатель мира, вечносущее сверхъестественное существо и т.д., и т.п. 
И с заглавной  русском языке это сущ-ное пишется не только в христ-ве, но ни-ко-гда -- в буддизме. Ибо уравнивать богов-демиургов разных конфессий с сущ-вами будд. миров божеств -- появление путаницы в понятиях...
Прочие сущ-ные при написании их с заглавной не в начале предложения или строки, как правило, -- свид-во пафосности/эмоциональности авт. интонации либо авт. выведения понятия на уровень категории: поэтический либо риторический приём...

Что касается Вашей Любви к богам и проявления им почтения, то за одно уродское словцо "пуджарить" (вместо "свершать подношения") Вам положен толстый плюс во весь лоб -- в карму : ).




> И не забывать, что Будда - Учитель не только людей, но и Богов.
> (или и здесь только одно слово с прописной буквы напишите )))


Во-первых, опять косяк с глаголом: вместо "напиш*и*те" д.б. "напиш*е*те".
Во-вторых, кроме союза в начале предложения и эпитета "Будда" все прочие сущ-ные в этой сентенции положено (по нормам) писать со строчной. Рекомендую проверить это поисковиком. : )

А так, конечно, -- кажен (см. в зеркало : ) пишет так, как ему в голов шибанёт, в меру его собственной безграмотности, оправдываемой туманными некими "другими нормативами и возможностями".
Иными словами, Вы не только безграмотны, но и бестолковы, ибо не воспринимаете разъяснений и не делаете выводов на будущее...
Впрочем, Ваше право.
Как сказал один из талантливых остряков перестроечных времён: "У нас есть святое нерушимое право: быть и оставаться дураками. Этого права нас никто не лишал и лишить не способен". Ура? : )

И -- фсё: пока. : )
До следующего вовкиного косяка...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .......
> И -- фсё: пока. : )
> ...


Закончили  :Smilie: 

Рад за Вас!

----------


## Дэнни

> Вы этот форум читаете?)))Очень много реализованных тантрических гуру приезжало в Россию и приезжают и теперь))
> 
> Есть вообще такой запредельный, например, реализованный Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче, и он часто бывает и в Москве и передает учения. Я его знаю уже лет 25, и он все это время живет на территории России http://savetibet.ru/2019/07/23/rinpoche-bagsha.html 
> Но сиддхи он Вам в смысле цирковых трюков показывать не будет. Не ждите. Ваш румынский дяденька даже на тысячную долю не обладает знаниями и умениями этого Учителя, могу гарантировать. А даже, может, и на миллионную. Ачарья, - это круто.
> 
> Если заглянуть на новости приезда учителей даже тут в соответствующем разделе, найдете и других лам. Есть сводки и расписания приезда учителей в Москву и Питер и по России. http://savetibet.ru/2019/07/15/namkh...-rinpoche.html только что был. И должна сказать, что тибетский буддизм и танрические передачи довольно доступны в России, не знаю, почему уж Вы начали с Румынии и амидаизма)
> 
> Андрей Терентьев, это такой человек, который буддийских книг много издал, в том числе , например, Нагрим))) и разных тантических гуру.
> 
> Я бы не сказала, что в России такой уж упадок в приезде учителей. ) А реализовать практики тантрического буддизма редко кто к этому подготовлен. По сутре сначала надо бы матчасть покурить. У того же Терентьева. Вы уже ее покурили?)


Тут формула то проста и известна : если ученик готов - учитель уже в пути к нему! Проблема, именно,  в этом подготовительном этапе , и ,думаю, для многих тех, кто хотел бы заниматься, в частности, тантрическим буддизмом , или якобы хотел им заниматься , для них этот этап особенно важен,  ситуация такова, что они не имеют стабильного непосредственного обучения тем или иным аспектам буддизма и в плане теории , и в плане практики, и как только приезжий учитель любого уровня растворяется из поля их зрения, они впадают в свое тупиковое будничное существование, окунаются в море своих проблем и  омрачнений ума, ищут причины этих состояний в других, убегают во акцентирование внешней атрибутики духовной практики  и т.n. Группа создается и существует для осмысленных взаимодействий во благо практики, для групповой энергии, способствующей росту пропорционально всем участникам группы, но часто это не достижимо и близко не происходит!

----------

Евгений по (24.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Не, не буду привыкать. Гораздо проще исключить Вас из круга общения.


Вам лучше всего вообще начать ходить к попам и верить в мошенника иисуса,евреи и те плюются при упоминании его имени, в японии в свое время за исповедание иисуса была введена смертная казнь ,а в стране израиль еврею не дают алию, если он верит в этого мошенника до сих пор.Потому что евреи не хотят чтобы израиль превратился в россию,которой правят люди подобные иисусу. Покланяясь мошеннику сам станешь мошенником,кроме того во времена упадка дхармы широкое распространение может получить только адхарма,путь мошенников(христианство)

----------


## Юра Т

> Самое выдающееся  этом посте то, что вместо транскрипта санскр. _нарака_ системно пишеццо _нарак_. Что не столько доставляет, сколько выдаёт...
> Смысл же любого ада/нарака (а их -- множество) традиционно определяется контекстом, как, впрочем, и элементарной статьёй в Вики.
> Если же читатель понимает термин _нарака_ (мир адских существ нараков) как полный аналог христ. ада, то исправление оного его заблуждения -- знакомство с соотв. справочной лит-рой.
> 
> Что до бога (_дэва_), то в правильном буддизме ни для одного из богов не принято писать это слово с заглавной буквы (кроме как в начале предложения или строки, да? : ).


Пишецца как слышецца индусы например никогда не говорят шива, а говорят шив, не говорят рама, а говорят рам, не говорят авичи а говорят авич,в коем я надеюсь находится ложный исус христос и его друзья.

----------


## Юра Т

> Эт Вы по каковски ?
> 
> А Богов чтить надо, подносить им и пуджарить. Как и Будда рекомендовал (Сутту сами найдёте, уверен она даже на Вашем ПК есть).
> Как надо чтить и Гуру и Ачарйев и Калйаномитр ... - в правильном буддизме.


Богов, но не людей выдающих  себя за таковых.Имена Богов написаны в Ведах)и Богинь)

----------


## Юра Т

> Вы этот форум читаете?)))Очень много реализованных тантрических гуру приезжало в Россию и приезжают и теперь))
> 
> Есть вообще такой запредельный, например, реализованный Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче, и он часто бывает и в Москве и передает учения. Я его знаю уже лет 25, и он все это время живет на территории России http://savetibet.ru/2019/07/23/rinpoche-bagsha.html 
> Но сиддхи он Вам в смысле цирковых трюков показывать не будет. Не ждите. Ваш румынский дяденька даже на тысячную долю не обладает знаниями и умениями этого Учителя, могу гарантировать. А даже, может, и на миллионную. Ачарья, - это круто.
> 
> Если заглянуть на новости приезда учителей даже тут в соответствующем разделе, найдете и других лам. Есть сводки и расписания приезда учителей в Москву и Питер и по России. http://savetibet.ru/2019/07/15/namkh...-rinpoche.html только что был. И должна сказать, что тибетский буддизм и танрические передачи довольно доступны в России, не знаю, почему уж Вы начали с Румынии и амидаизма)
> 
> Андрей Терентьев, это такой человек, который буддийских книг много издал, в том числе , например, Нагрим))) и разных тантических гуру.
> 
> Я бы не сказала, что в России такой уж упадок в приезде учителей. ) А реализовать практики тантрического буддизма редко кто к этому подготовлен. По сутре сначала надо бы матчасть покурить. У того же Терентьева. Вы уже ее покурили?)


Курил и даже колол)а гуру приезжало и почему то обратно уезжало,видно воздух им тут не нравится,душок христианский, я сам задыхаюсь.Читал биографию Еше Лодой Ринпоче,ни одного дня в ретрите, сплошной тибетский  политик с религиозным уклоном.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Богов, но не людей выдающих  себя за таковых.Имена Богов написаны в Ведах)и Богинь)


В буддизме издревле принято почитать и Наставников. Бхакти в буддизме одинаково охватывает и Будду и Дэват и Гуру. Причём Гуру включает в себя и Будд и Дэват, но при этом лишь этим не ограничивается. Будда же для тех счастливцев кто непосредственно у него учился - был и Гуру.

В этом также корень Успеха, в почитании Наставников.

----------


## Шварц

> Курил и даже колол)а гуру приезжало и почему то обратно уезжало,видно воздух им тут не нравится,душок христианский, я сам задыхаюсь.Читал биографию Еше Лодой Ринпоче,ни одного дня в ретрите, сплошной тибетский  политик с религиозным уклоном.


Пора заводить страницу с перлами и их авторами.
Ибо на форум этот заходишь уже только чтобы поржать. (И вспоминаются пророчества Падмасамхавы почему-то)

далее грубая неумелая речь:
зы. Можно даже по категориям: быдляческий неадекват, "просветленные", просветляющие и спасающие несчастных непонявших (что все просветлено и "сколько идешь ты?") или просто умничающие о высоких материях, изобилуя "умными" терминами.
дхарма-форум, ептыть ))

----------

Alex (25.09.2019), Алма (26.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2019), Лидия (26.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (26.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Полностью согласна... К сожалению... Люди приходят на форум поспорить, по-умничать, обругать другие традиции и навязать свою, "самую лучшую". Если даже буддисты такие, то становится очень грустно. На весь форум несколько адекватных персонажей, от которых веет добротой, состраданием и равностным отношением ко всем живым существам. Спасибо что вы есть!)))

----------


## Алма

> ... На весь форум несколько адекватных персонажей, от которых веет добротой, состраданием и равностным отношением ко всем живым существам. Спасибо что вы есть!)))


Всегда пожалуйста :Smilie:  Нам не трудно :Wink:

----------


## Алма

> Пора заводить страницу с перлами и их авторами.
> Ибо на форум этот заходишь уже только чтобы поржать. (И вспоминаются пророчества Падмасамхавы почему-то)
> 
> [COLOR="#D3D3D3"]... "просветленные", просветляющие и спасающие несчастных не понявших (что все просветлено и "сколько идешь ты?")
> дхарма-форум, ептыть ))...


Спасибо за камень в мой огород, значит он у меня таки есть :Smilie: 
Но боюсь вы меня уж слишком буквально восприняли.
Не "всё просветлено", а просветление уже "есть *ваша основа*", "не снаружи, а внутри".
Это значит что *искать надо* внутри себя, а не с снаружи. Вовсе не значит "отбросить практику"!
Дальше простой *бытовой* совет!
Если вы длительное время прилагаете определённые усилия и действия, а результата нет, - попробуйте сделать это иначе.
Измените паттерн действия, попробуйте, что то другое.
В этом нет никакой крамолы, и это применимо к аспекту практик и поиска, включая простые бытейские ситуации. :Kiss: 
Вполне возможно, что это или иное вам не подходит.
Любые изменения это тоже движение и собственно Путь.

Я не продаю ни практик, ни учений.
Могу дать совет. Взять его или отбросить это ваш свободный выбор.
Просветлён я или нет, это не тот вопрос.
Задайте *себе* вопрос - "Кто Я?"  Не мне! Себе! 
Это хороший вопрос, и это мой совет.
Взять этот совет или выбросить, свободный выбор каждого. :Kiss:

----------

Юй Кан (26.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Почему все буддийские храмы так далеко от меня? Вроде Румыния - соседняя страна, а 10 часов добираться!


Можно никуда и не ездить,в принципе в москве можно получить передачу в Чистую Землю от Ши Янбина

https://shiyanbin.ru/

 он как никак бхикшу и истребовать у него передачу в практику я думаю можно.Он прада по русски тоже не бельмеса)А практика, это дело индивидуальное,оно требует не тусовок с друзьями единомышленниками, а уединения.А вообще странно что китай не заносит Чистую Землю в Росию он там очень популярен,ну да наверно поы мешают)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Пора заводить страницу с перлами и их авторами.
> Ибо на форум этот заходишь уже только чтобы поржать. (И вспоминаются пророчества Падмасамхавы почему-то)
> 
> далее грубая неумелая речь:
> зы. Можно даже по категориям: быдляческий неадекват, "просветленные", просветляющие и спасающие несчастных непонявших (что все просветлено и "сколько идешь ты?") или просто умничающие о высоких материях, изобилуя "умными" терминами.
> дхарма-форум, ептыть ))


Мы поднимем вам  настроение) заходите к нам почаще

----------


## Юра Т

> Полностью согласна... К сожалению... Люди приходят на форум поспорить, по-умничать, обругать другие традиции и навязать свою, "самую лучшую". Если даже буддисты такие, то становится очень грустно. На весь форум несколько адекватных персонажей, от которых веет добротой, состраданием и равностным отношением ко всем живым существам. Спасибо что вы есть!)))


 Не грусти, сансара когда нибудь кончится,будешь в добре,равностности и отсутствии я.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просветлён я или нет, это не тот вопрос.
> Задайте *себе* вопрос - "Кто Я?"  Не мне! Себе! 
> Это хороший вопрос, и это мой совет.
> Взять этот совет или выбросить, свободный выбор каждого.


А есть ещё и чистарусский отрезвляющий коан, полагаемый для регулярного задавания *самому себе*: 

А НЕ ДУРАК ЛИ Я?

"Да" и "нет" не говорите!.. : ))

----------

Кеин (27.09.2019), Шварц (26.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А есть ещё и чистарусский отрезвляющий коан, полагаемый для регулярного задавания *самому себе*: 
> 
> А НЕ ДУРАК ЛИ Я?
> 
> "Да" и "нет" не говорите!.. : ))


Это не коан, а личная придумка Юй Кана. Коан показывает ситуацию, которую ум видит искаженно и которую необходимо увидеть ясным умом без цепляния и желаний. 
Вопрос Юй Кана - это как он бы сам назвал юйканизм.

----------

Монферран (26.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Полностью согласна... К сожалению... Люди приходят на форум поспорить, по-умничать, обругать другие традиции и навязать свою, "самую лучшую". Если даже буддисты такие, то становится очень грустно. На весь форум несколько адекватных персонажей, от которых веет добротой, состраданием и равностным отношением ко всем живым существам. Спасибо что вы есть!)))


Страдания возникают по причине желаний. Если Вы желаете, чтобы все были добрыми и скромными, то сталкиваясь с людьми Вы будете грустить. Если Вы увидите такое желание и не позволите ему определять Ваше восприятие, то все такие, какие есть, без ожиданий.

----------

Монферран (26.09.2019), Уроил Зена (27.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не коан, а личная придумка Юй Кана. Коан показывает ситуацию, которую ум видит искаженно и которую необходимо увидеть ясным умом без цепляния и желаний. 
> Вопрос Юй Кана - это как он бы сам назвал юйканизм.


Да, не стал упоминать, что некогда в форуме -- после долгих-долгих виляний вместо простого, с улыбкой, ответа на этот стёбный коан, некто бывш. BTR (ныне -- Won Soeng), премудро заключил: "Всему своё время", так и не признав себя _дурнем ака помрачённым_, после чего был оставлен в покое, куда до сих пор так и не добрёл, будучи глубоко ранен, похоже, навек сим прикольным коаном, показавшим ситуацию как есть...
С тех пор коан сей Юй Кан никому в БФ не являл, но зато Вон Сон периодически вспоминает оный прикол, выставляя его как "Юй Кан ищет везде кого-то глупее себя". Это при том, что тогда же Юй Кан безо всяких признал ся дураком, каким и по сей день является...

Ох, люди без ЧЮ, но с глубочайшим самомнением... Несчастные существа. Трудно им по жизни: по виду-то они -- ну чисто адекватны, а чуть щекотни -- пиши пропало.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Коан показывает ситуацию, которую ум видит искаженно и которую необходимо увидеть ясным умом без цепляния и желаний.


Ага, просто к примеру, классический гунъань:

Один монах спросил Юньмэня: «Что такое Будда?» 
Юньмэнь ответил: «Палочка-подтирка с засохшим дерьмом».
Все дела. : )

----------


## Алма

Коан вполне хорош.
Зря на Юй Кана наезжаете.
"А не дурак ли "Я"?" - но вот так будет правильнее :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, не стал упоминать, что некогда в форуме -- после долгих-долгих виляний вместо простого, с улыбкой, ответа на этот стёбный коан, некто бывш. BTR (ныне -- Won Soeng), премудро заключил: "Всему своё время", так и не признав себя _дурнем ака помрачённым_, после чего был оставлен в покое, куда до сих пор так и не добрёл, будучи глубоко ранен, похоже, навек сим прикольным коаном, показавшим ситуацию как есть...
> С тех пор коан сей Юй Кан никому в БФ не являл, но зато Вон Сон периодически вспоминает оный прикол, выставляя его как "Юй Кан ищет везде кого-то глупее себя". Это при том, что тогда же Юй Кан безо всяких признал ся дураком, каким и по сей день является...
> 
> Ох, люди без ЧЮ, но с глубочайшим самомнением... Несчастные существа. Трудно им по жизни: по виду-то они -- ну чисто адекватны, а чуть щекотни -- пиши пропало.


Ну вот Ваше самомнение прямо тут и вылезло, вместе с самомнениеметром  :Smilie:  И чувство юмора не помогло, да, Юй Кан? Себя-то ух как сложно своими же мерками умерять?

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ага, просто к примеру, классический гунъань:
> 
> Один монах спросил Юньмэня: «Что такое Будда?» 
> Юньмэнь ответил: «Палочка-подтирка с засохшим дерьмом».
> Все дела. : )


"Все дела" - неправильные ответ на этот класический гуньань. Вы себе нафантазировали практику коанов, но так ничему и не научились.
А урок простой. Коаны дает квалифицированный учитель для того, чтобы ученик работал с коаном. Учитель знает, как работает коан, а Вы - нет. Поэтому Вам не следует заигрывать с коанами без получения его от квалифицированного учителя и умничать где ни попадя

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Коан вполне хорош.
> Зря на Юй Кана наезжаете.
> "А не дурак ли "Я"?" - но вот так будет правильнее


Это просто вообще никакой не коан, просто извращенное самодовольство. Всякий коан работает тогда, когда не отпускает ум ни на минуту, когда требует найти ответ, терзает ум, не дает уму успокоиться.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Да не принимайте вы всё так близко к сердцу.
Может кому и такой коан подойдёт ум потерзать :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да не принимайте вы всё так близко к сердцу.
> Может кому и такой коан подойдёт ум потерзать


Я не принимаю это ни близко, ни далеко, Вам показалось. Никакой сложности в том, чтобы исправить внесенную Юй Каном ошибку и незначительный неумелый резонанс от нее. 
Коаны это традиционная практика. Вокруг них всегда было немало конфузов, так что ничего удивительного, что они случаются и сейчас. Люди почему-то думают, что могут сами придумывать коаны себе и другим и так развлекаться. 

Ну так вот - нет. Не могут. Пусть называют это ребусами, загадками, заморочками, завлекалками и играют в них. А коанами пусть называется традиционная практика традиционных школ дзен. И без необязательного умничания с заменой слов на гуньань ради нехитрых акадимических манипуляций, мол я старый, я знаю что это такое, знайте, кто тут батька.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019), Уроил Зена (27.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот Ваше самомнение прямо тут и вылезло, вместе с самомнениеметром  И чувство юмора не помогло, да, Юй Кан? Себя-то ух как сложно своими же мерками умерять?


Обиженное и традиционное для Вон Сона "Сам дурак" -- к тому же зеркалу, куда проекции и проч. демагогемы.




> "Все дела" - неправильные ответ на этот класический гуньань.


Путаница...
Вы хоть буквы-то, хотя бы ки-рил-ли-чес-ки-е, когда-нить научитесь правильно различать, не путая твёрдое с мягким?
Уж не говоря о том, что в процитированном примере ответ на коан или традиционный вопрос, заданный монахом-учеником учителю, дал сам учитель, а не Юй Кан.




> Всякий коан работает тогда, когда не отпускает ум ни на минуту, когда требует найти ответ, терзает ум, не дает уму успокоиться.


А вот если не мистифицировать коаны/гунъани, а знать/выучить на-из-усть канонические правила работы с оными, окажется, что должен что-то не коан, а -- ум: держать и не отпускать коана... Отчего практически бесполезно давать коаны пассажирам любой колесницы : ), повседневно посвящающим ся разновсякой умственной деят-сти, вроде конструирования неестественного интеллекта : ), достижения дхьяны в ходе чтения книжек и/или переделки пал. сутт... Что и видим на примере.




> Ну так вот - нет. Не могут. Пусть называют это ребусами, загадками, заморочками, завлекалками и играют в них. А коанами пусть называется традиционная практика традиционных школ дзен. И без необязательного умничания с заменой слов на гуньань ради нехитрых акадимических манипуляций, мол я старый, я знаю что это такое, знайте, кто тут батька.


Опять пурга пошла: _коан_ -- яп. слово, пример же с палочкой-подтиркой был приведён из кит. собрания, где оные случаи (мне, было дело, приходилось их и переводить, с кит.) именуются _гунъань_.
Так что я дейст-но знам, что это такое, причём ужо оченно давно. : )



Итого: прекращам. Ибо потоки заблуждений скакучего от самомнения сознания Вон Сона неисчерпаемы. Да и врать он гаразд, с мудро-умным видом -- ой-ёй-ёй...
Не бу стимулировать: sapienti sat. Вот. : )

----------

Кеин (27.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Страдания возникают по причине желаний. Если Вы желаете, чтобы все были добрыми и скромными, то сталкиваясь с людьми Вы будете грустить. Если Вы увидите такое желание и не позволите ему определять Ваше восприятие, то все такие, какие есть, без ожиданий.


Мы же позиционируем себя как буддисты. Значит должны иметь представление о том, что все живые существа желают счастья и не желают страдать. Должны стараться пребывать в равностности, свободной от предвзятости, привязанности и отвращения. А вместо этого многие стараются друг друга задеть, доказать свою точку зрения. Вот и я стараюсь обратить ваше внимание, что ВСЕ СУЩЕСТВА ЖЕЛАЮТ СЧАСТЬЯ И НЕ ЖЕЛАЮТ СТРАДАТЬ!!! Давайте отталкиваться от этого))) Всем добра!!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2019), Евгений по (27.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин

Лидия, Вы ведь читали этот "пикник ... "(или нет?) знаете ли какой ценой он(сталкер) пробрался к сфере? 
Картинка не в буддхической канве, ИМХО

----------

Юй Кан (27.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Счастья всем даром не сулит ни одно из правильных духовных учений.
Да и в "Пикнике..." ясно дано понять: подобный благопожелательный романтизм -- удел неосознанно (ими, как правило, манипулируют жаждущие приватного счастья) жертвующих собою во имя недостижимого вселенского блага. 

Мальчишка ведь там тотчас погибает, помогая разве что Дикобразу, который тоже не обретает желаемого, ибо...
Тем паче, что даром полученное дорого не ценится...
Не сулит ничего такого правильный буддизм, в коем базовое значение имеет понятие Кармы (закона причин и следствий).
Уж не говоря о том, что представления о личном счастье у всех разные.

В Дхаммападе же сказано:

... сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. 
Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.

166

Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом, 
как бы ни было велико благо другого. 
Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу.

----------


## Лидия

> Лидия, Вы ведь читали этот "пикник ... "(или нет?) знаете ли какой ценой он(сталкер) пробрался к сфере? 
> Картинка не в буддхической канве, ИМХО


Читала, Кейн) Очень не понравилось... Грубость, злость и беспросветность... После чтения было ощущение как будто меня поваляли в грязи и теперь нужно долго отмываться... Начала читать  книгу из-за этой цитаты и она так и осталась единственной ценностью, которую я вынесла из рассказа. Только ради последнего абзаца стоит прочитать всю книгу))) Как бы не была жизнь беспросветна, грязна и т.д. мы всегда имеем шанс все изменить и начать заботится о других. В любой момент мы можем признать свою ошибку, какой бы чудовищной она не была.

----------

Кеин (27.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Тем паче, что даром полученное дорого не ценится...
> Не сулит ничего такого правильный буддизм, в коем базовое значение имеет понятие Кармы (закона причин и следствий).
> Уж не говоря о том, что представления о личном счастье у всех разные.


Тот кто правильно обучен, тот ценит даже то, что получил даром. Наша жизнь, молодость, красота - не стоила нам ничего, но знающий, осознанный человек их очень ценит. Не все будут счастливы(((( Но в наших силах им этого пожелать и если не помочь приобрести счастья, то хотя бы не мешать им в этом)))

----------


## Кеин

Как бы это благородно ни было (вот прям даром), но будды только указуют путь. А человек(или нечеловек) уже сам. Что-то типа: "можно подвести лошадь к водопою(прим. моё - даже палками и лопатами её туда загнать), но нельзя заставить её пить". Такие дела.  :Smilie:

----------

Лидия (27.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Да... Будды , руководствуясь состраданием, влияют на нас искусной речью и прочим, но нашу свободу  воли никто не отменял... Не каждый готов стать просветленным) Зачем условному Васе Пупкину душевное спокойствие если он хочет новый айфон)))

----------

Кеин (27.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

> ... ВСЕ СУЩЕСТВА *ЖЕЛАЮТ* СЧАСТЬЯ И *НЕ ЖЕЛАЮТ* СТРАДАТЬ!!!...


Желания, как впрочем, и не желания (что тоже есть желание) порождают страдание :Frown: 
И как дальше быть? :Facepalm: 

Лидочка суть в том, что вы не существо.
Вы в, основе своей, есть само СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ! :Smilie:

----------


## Алма

> ... но нашу свободу  воли никто не отменял...


Как можно отменить то, чего нет?
Нет у вас никакой свободы воли.
 Это легко проверяется. Нужно только очень внимательно посмотреть и дать себе ответ на простой вопрос - "Как я делаю выбор?".

----------

Фил (27.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как можно отменить то, чего нет?
> Нет у вас никакой свободы воли.
>  Это легко проверяется. Нужно только очень внимательно посмотреть и дать себе ответ на простой вопрос - "Как я делаю выбор?".


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post831247
хотябы две главы из первого раздела, пятую и шестую

западному человеку с чегото такого надо начинать, прежде чем непосредственно к буддизму переходить.
тем более прежде чем писать нипонятно что под видом Дхармы.

Хотя судя не которым периодически появляющимся сообщениям, даже лучше с :
Крошка сын к отцу пришёл ...

----------

Лидия (27.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан у меня нет на вас обид, я отмечаю лишь Вашу вопиющую некомпетентность в практике коанов и совершенно необоснованную заносчивость. Вы опять судите по себе и не можете применить к себе свои же мерки. В приведенном Вами коане нет ответа. Это ситуация. Вопросы к этому коану даются дополнительно. А Вы не зная традиционной практики просто ее себе нафантазировали, да еще и упорствуете в невежестве. Ну, кто-то обманется, да. Поэтому мы не закончим на этом, не питайте ложных надежд.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мы же позиционируем себя как буддисты. Значит должны иметь представление о том, что все живые существа желают счастья и не желают страдать. Должны стараться пребывать в равностности, свободной от предвзятости, привязанности и отвращения. А вместо этого многие стараются друг друга задеть, доказать свою точку зрения. Вот и я стараюсь обратить ваше внимание, что ВСЕ СУЩЕСТВА ЖЕЛАЮТ СЧАСТЬЯ И НЕ ЖЕЛАЮТ СТРАДАТЬ!!! Давайте отталкиваться от этого))) Всем добра!!!


Я ничего не позиционирую, а приктикую учение Будды и заявляю: причина страдания - жажда. Люди желают счастья, не ведая о том, в чем оно заключается, поэтому и обречены на страдания.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Я ничего не позиционирую, а приктикую учение Будды и заявляю: причина страдания - жажда. Люди желают счастья, не ведая о том, в чем оно заключается, поэтому и обречены на страдания.


Надеюсь, что вы ничего не жаждете и не страдаете))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Надеюсь, что вы ничего не жаждете и не страдаете))


Это цель, я к ней иду. Но дело не только в моих жажде и страданиях, а в том, что весь мир страдает. Что скрывается за этим Вашим сообщением?

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Хочу чтоб все были свободны: и я , и вы , и все-все-все... К сожалению, мало что делаю в этом направлении. Простите за смайлик, смотрится, действительно, как подколка. 


" Когда вы понимаете, что совершили ошибку – сделайте все, чтобы немедленно ее исправить" Далай Лама.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хочу чтоб все были свободны: и я , и вы , и все-все-все... К сожалению, мало что делаю в этом направлении. Простите за смайлик, смотрится, действительно, как подколка. 
> 
> 
> " Когда вы понимаете, что совершили ошибку – сделайте все, чтобы немедленно ее исправить" Далай Лама.


Все ошибки происходят в виду заблуждений. Можно исправлять ошибки и делать их снова. Ошибки - не проблема. Проблема - воззрения, из-за которых ошибки совершаются. Можете совершить триллион ошибок - но не об этом нужно сокрушаться, а только о том, что взгляды повелевающие умом ведут к этим ошибкам. Исправив эти взгляды ошибки естественным образом искореняются. Более того, именно совершаемые ошибки помогают распознать их корни. Прячась от ошибок как искать их корни?

Конечно же, лучше, когда ошибка совершена умом,а не речью, речью, а не телом. То есть умеренность в совершении очевидно неблагих поступков - это умелая практика. А вот зарекаться от ошибок, терзаться из-за того, что ошибки продолжают случаться - это неумелая, порочная практика. Тем более ревновать к тому, что другие позволяют себе совершать эти ошибки и не терзаются - очень порочная практика.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

Никто не знаком с данной школой https://rinkaian.jp/e/

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан у меня нет на вас обид, я отмечаю лишь Вашу вопиющую некомпетентность в практике коанов и совершенно необоснованную заносчивость. Вы опять судите по себе и не можете применить к себе свои же мерки. В приведенном Вами коане нет ответа. Это ситуация. Вопросы к этому коану даются дополнительно. А Вы не зная традиционной практики просто ее себе нафантазировали, да еще и упорствуете в невежестве. Ну, кто-то обманется, да. Поэтому мы не закончим на этом, не питайте ложных надежд.


Да, забыл оттоптать самое ценное наставление.
Когда будете (даже если не будете!) работать, как было рекомендовано ранее, с зеркалом, смело валите и там всё на Юй Кана, даже если зеркало будет возражать!
И вообще -- смело питайте любые свои ложные надежды, а то опять достигните библиопросветления, ещё более неизлечимого (чего я, конечно, Вам или кому ещё ни разу не желаю)...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хочу чтоб все были свободны: и я , и вы , и все-все-все...

----------

Кеин (29.09.2019)

----------


## Лидия

От желаний мы никуда не денемся, так пусть они будут правильные!!!

----------

Игорь Ю (28.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> От желаний мы никуда не денемся, так пусть они будут правильные!!!


Игры слов. Многие буддисты не любят русское слово "желание", так как думают что всё что может быть названо в русской речи "желанием" есть тришна, что есть условием "страдания"(духкха).
Замените слово "желание" на например "стремление" и будет Вам счастье ; )

Говорят Будда изрёк, что есть два мудрых и два глупых:
Не стремящийся к собственному благу, а стремящийся лишь к благу других - глупец
Не стремящийся ни к собственному благу, ни к благу других - ещё глупее
Стремящийся к собственному благу, но не стремящийся к благу других - мудр
Стремящийся и к собственному благу и к благу других -  среди мудрых наилучший

----------

Евгений по (29.09.2019), Игорь Ю (28.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> От желаний мы никуда не денемся, так пусть они будут правильные!!!


Мы - в смысле "я" - дейсвтительно никуда не может деться от желаний. Хотеть быть собой (как чем-то определенным, принципиальным, устойчивым и избирательным) - это ключевое желание, вокруг которого разрастаются все остальные.

Но когда Вы видите природу себя (то есть то, как именно образ себя возникает в сознании), то поймете, что есть свобода от этого образа и свобода от всех желаний.

Всякое "я" страшится перестать быть опорой. Люди бояться перестать быть чем-то определенным, боятся потерять себя. Людям трудно увидеть в образе "себя" всего лишь переменчивую иллюзию удовлетворенности определенного бытия, бытия в котором обнаруживаются снова и снова определенные качества, определенные ситуации.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Зачем условному Васе Пупкину душевное спокойствие если он хочет новый айфон)))


Душевное спокойствие есть по дефолту у подавляющего большинства. мне думается, одним из самых труднообучаемых групп учеников является средний обыватель, очень довольный своей жизнью, не видящий никакого смысла в том, чтобы чего-то менять, мало мальски себя ограничивать, для которого суть 4БИ не имеет никакого назначения и применения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Курил и даже колол)а гуру приезжало и почему то обратно уезжало,видно воздух им тут не нравится,душок христианский, я сам задыхаюсь.Читал биографию Еше Лодой Ринпоче,ни одного дня в ретрите, сплошной тибетский  политик с религиозным уклоном.


Примитивно судите. Христианский душок не мешает тибетским учителям вообще)))


> В три года в Тибете был признан четвёртым перерождением Ело-тулку. С шести лет он начал обучение в монастыре школы гелуг. На родине у Еше Лодоя было два учителя — Адон Пунцог Ринпоче, занимавшийся с юным Еше Лодоем в свои последние годы и определивший жизненные позиции ученика, и Лобсанг Хайдуб, ученик Адон Пунцога. Он обучал шестилетнего Еше Лодоя, начиная с алфавита и заучивания наизусть текстов.
> 
> В семь лет Еше Лодой принял начальные монашеские обеты; через год Литанг посетил Шивалха-лхарамба, который был бурятским ламой из Агинского округа, села Судунтуй. В 11 лет Еше Лодой начал изучать буддийскую философию.
> 
> В 1956 году, когда Еше Лодою исполнилось тринадцать лет, в Тибет вошла китайская армия (НОАК) и учителя посоветовали Еше Лодою перебраться в Лхасу для продолжения учебы. Здесь он поселился в монастыре Дрепунг (факультет Гоман-дацан), и с молодым тулку стал заниматься знаток Винаи лама-бурят Тубтен Чойджи Нима, начав с начального класса философии Дуйра.
> 
> В марте 1959 года, в связи с действиями НОАК в Тибете, Еше Лодой бежал из Лхасы в Индию (через Бутан) в составе группы из, примерно, 20 человек. В Индии его образование продолжилось в лагерях для тибетских беженцев. С 1959 по 1971 год он продолжал обучение по разделам Мадхьямика, Абхидхарма, Виная и Праджняпарамита. В 1963 году он принял от Далай-ламы полные монашеские обеты гелонга. В 1972 году Еше Лодой поступил в буддийский университет в городе Сарнатх, где в течение трёх лет прошел полный курс Ламрима. С отличием закончив университет, он получил звание Ачарья (соответствует званию старшего преподавателя буддийских философских наук).


Че-та я не вижу тут никакой политики))) Ачарья можно по пальцам пересчитать, и этот титул говорит о глубоких знаниях.  

Не надо ерунду болтать про тибетских драгоценных учителей, о которых Вы ничего не знаете вообще, судя по всему. Это не придаст веса вашему румынскому протеже.

----------

Vega (07.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2019)

----------


## Георгий А

Где указано на многолетний ретрит или он родился уже готовым Буддой?,в принципе конечно такие случаи бывали,ну если только так.

----------


## Георгий А

Начаты работы на бетонной платформе, на которой будет построен Амидидо (Зал Амиды). Это заменит текущий Хондо, который будет использоваться в качестве библиотеки, а дом, в котором сейчас находится библиотека, останется исключительно жилым помещением. 

Любая небольшая помощь приветствуется и ценится. 
Нажмите здесь, если вы хотите пожертвовать, 
http://josho-adrian.blogspot.com/p/donatii.html 

Поскольку деньги невелики, и они не приходят сразу, мне не разрешено строить Амидидо из кирпича, поэтому я буду делать это с двойными стенами из OSB со стекловатой в середине, внешней теплоизоляцией и т. Д.

----------


## Георгий А

Один из важнейших текстов в традиции Дзёдо Сю и Дзёдо Синсю(Хонена и Синрана)на русском языке  "Избранные записи скорбящего об отступничестве (Танни Сё)".Вся основа амидаизма здесь изложена достаточно просто и понятно.

Tanni_Syo.pdf

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Где указано на многолетний ретрит?


В вашей теме это оффтоп, но я все же внесу ясность. "Многолетний ретрит" (в том числе и ставший "популярным" в последние несколько столетий трехлетний) вовсе не является и никогда не являлся необходимым для признания кого-либо компетентным ламой. Чтобы серьезно практиковать божество (и, разумеется, быть в состоянии передать его посвящение), необходимо успешно пройти так называемый "затвор (или ретрит, если вам ближе английская терминология) по приближению [к божеству]" (тиб. བསྙེན་མཚམས་). Его длительность определяется трояко — в лучшем варианте до получения определенных знаков успешной практики (они довольно подробно описаны в текстах), в среднем — определенным временным сроком, в меньшем —  количеством начитанных в ходе садханы мантр. И никто таким затвором не кичится и не пишет в "автобиографии", сколько и по практике каких божеств отсидел ньенцамов, а также какова их общая продолжительность. Хотя, кто бы спорил, многолетний затвор — тоже дело хорошее. А вообще — я вот, например, ничего не пишу про амидаизм, потому что почти ничего о нем не знаю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2019)

----------


## Георгий А

Можно конечно вообще ничего не проходить, в тантре всё по милости гуру,по моему он из  индийских махасиддхов получил полную реализацию просто накормив своёго учителя.Просто за миску каши или как там она у них называется.

----------


## Георгий А

Как неизлечимым больным помогают переродиться в Сукхавати,видео немного шокирующее не для слабонервных

----------


## Георгий А

Книги учителя Josho Adrian Cirlea ,легко понимаемые объяснения основных доктрин буддизма Дзедо Синшу, вопросы и ответы, а также исправления некоторых современных расхождений с Дхармой.Средства от продажи изданий идут на постройку храма Амида джи.Купить можно здесь http://amida-ji-retreat-temple-roman...-for-sale.html

----------


## Георгий А

Стать на путь Дзёдо Синсю - это как стать членом анонимных алкоголиков и признать: "Здравствуйте, меня зовут Джошо, и я - алкоголик". 
Дзёдо Синсю не говорит что-то вроде: " Меня зовут Джошо, и я могу стать Буддой ", но " Меня зовут Джошо и я полон слепых страстей,и не способен исцелить себя сам. 
В то время как в других буддийских школах важным вопросом является признание возможности каждого существа стать в этой жизни, как Шакьямуни, путь Дзёдо Синсю начинается с чувства неудачи. Когда вы на 100 % убеждены в том, что в этой жизни вы не сможете стать Буддой, то вы готовы встать на путь Дзёдо Синсю.

----------

Лидия (25.10.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> Стать на путь Дзёдо Синсю - это как стать членом анонимных алкоголиков и признать: "Здравствуйте, меня зовут Джошо, и я - алкоголик". 
> Дзёдо Синсю не говорит что-то вроде: " Меня зовут Джошо, и я могу стать Буддой ", но " Меня зовут Джошо и я полон слепых страстей,и не способен исцелить себя сам. 
> В то время как в других буддийских школах важным вопросом является признание возможности каждого существа стать в этой жизни, как Шакьямуни, путь Дзёдо Синсю начинается с чувства неудачи. Когда вы на 100 % убеждены в том, что в этой жизни вы не сможете стать Буддой, то вы готовы встать на путь Дзёдо Синсю.


 И на сколько далекую перспективу становление можно планировать?

----------


## Лидия

По моему это мой путь... Я точно не смогу стать Буддой в этой жизни...

----------


## Георгий А

> По моему это мой путь... Я точно не смогу стать Буддой в этой жизни...


Свяжитесь с учителем вы английский знаете?  
https://web.facebook.com/shaku.josho.1 
https://vk.com/josho

----------


## Георгий А

Учитель Синран который считается проявлением Авалокитешвары говорил:"Спасенный непостижимым действием Обета Амида Будды , я достигну рождения в Чистой Земле – с того момента, как вы уверовали в это, и в вашей душе родилось желание Молитвы, вы приняты в благодатное лоно Амида Будды и никогда уже не будете отвергнуты. Знайте, что в Изначальном Обете Амида Будды нет различий для молодых и старых, добрых и злых; надо лишь довериться ему целиком. Ибо цель его – спасти того, в ком глубоко укоренилась карма зла и кто исполнен слепых страстей."

----------


## Лидия

Учитель знает румынский?

----------


## Георгий А

Конечно это его родной язык

----------


## Георгий А

Мы начали устанавливать металлические рамы для стен и крыши. Я не думаю, что сможем продолжать дальше в этом году, потому что даже эти рамы стоят очень дорого. Тот, кто помогает мне со строительством, сказал, что металлическая рама лучше деревянной, поэтому я взял его совет. Если вы хотите помочь с пожертвованием, нажмите здесь,
http://amida-ji-retreat-temple-roman.../donation.html
Любая даже небольшая помощь приветствуется и ценится.
Наму Амида Буцу!

----------


## Won Soeng

Это какой-то ад, перевести деньги через пэйпал...

----------

Alex (26.10.2019), Монферран (26.10.2019)

----------


## Георгий А

Так говорит учитель:-"Меня часто спрашивают, как лучше сказать нембуцу - на японском, китайском, санскрите и т. д.
Мой ответ таков: «Нембуцу» - не мантра, а простое изречение имени Амиды, так что вы можете произносить его на любом языке или в любой форме. Вы можете сказать Намо Амида Бу / Намо Амида Буцу, как мне нравится и как обычно говорят в Джодо Синсю, или Намо Амитуофо, Намо Амитабха, Намо Адидафат и т. д.

Вы должны доверять силе Амиды, а не тому, как вы двигаете губами. Амида Будда видит и слышит все, поэтому Он знает, что вы думаете  и говорите, что произносите Его Имя.

Просто доверься Амиде и произноси Его Имя как выражение веры. Амиде все равно, на каком языке вы произносите Его Имя, важно что вы произносите его и доверяете Ему."

----------


## Георгий А

Новинка на моем сайте https://amida-ji-retreat-temple-roma...YjtZ9gSv71xcyQ
Я только что закончил металлический скелет для стен и крыши  для amidadō (зал амида)! Информация и фото в статье.

----------


## Георгий А

Чтобы вырваться из черной дыры самсарического существования, нам нужна помощь Амида Будды. Только он может вытащить нас из цикла повторных рождений и смертей.Мы не можем сделать это собственными усилиями.Карма, которая связывает нас с сансарой, слишком сильна.Глубоко понимая это, позвольте вашему уму обратиться к обету Амиды и быть благодарным за Его сострадание к нам.Наму Амида Буцу! Так говорит учитель. Он в контакте -  https://vk.com/josho  храм Амида Будды - https://vk.com/amidaji

----------


## Георгий А

Чтецы Нембуцу знают, что настоящая жизнь - последняя, и это временное место пребывания, похожее на мост, который построен между этим нечистым миром и Западной Чистой Землей. 
Чтецы нембуцу также знают, что все, что мы испытываем в настоящей жизни, за исключением чтения нембуцу, имеет аспект, который обязательно втягивает нас в круг перевоплощений.

----------


## Алма

> Это какой-то ад, перевести деньги через пэйпал...


А как для меня, так самый удобный.
Возможно в вашем регионе есть какие то ограничения, или с банком проблемы.
У меня через ПэйПал принимают оплату мгновенно, даже не снимая деньги со счёта. Со счёта снимают иногда даже через 2-3 дня.

----------


## Алма

> Чтобы вырваться из черной дыры самсарического существования, нам нужна помощь Амида Будды. Только он может вытащить нас из цикла повторных рождений и смертей.


Не факт!
Пустое утверждение!



> *Мы не можем сделать это собственными усилиями*.


Ну, по ходу, Амида Будда смог. Значит и мы (вы) сможем :Smilie:

----------


## Алма

> Чтецы Нембуцу знают, что настоящая жизнь - последняя, и это временное место пребывания, похожее на мост, который построен между этим нечистым миром и Западной Чистой Землей. 
> Чтецы нембуцу также знают, что все, что мы испытываем в настоящей жизни, за исключением чтения нембуцу, имеет аспект, который обязательно втягивает нас в круг перевоплощений.


В переводе на нормальный язык, звучит так:
- Чтецы крутые перцы коим уготован Рай небесный со всеми бонусами, остальные тупо Лохи.
- Если ты не Лох вступай в нашу Церьковь, Секту, Общество и будет тебе манна небесная. Аминь!
Ну в общем стандартная концепция.

----------

Лидия (22.12.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....!
> Ну в общем стандартная концепция.


Сейчас другие веяния, иная мода, стандартная сейчас другая:

Что то своё выдумывать, один другого  по-креативней, да такого чтоб по-странней  : )

----------


## Георгий А

> Не факт!
> Пустое утверждение!
> 
> Ну, по ходу, Амида Будда смог. Значит и мы (вы) сможем


Оптимисты редкость в нашу эпоху упадка учения)сам Будда Шакьямуни например про своё просветление в Малой Сукхавативьюха сутре сказал:"[Это мое деяние воистину] было чрезвычайно труд-
ным!».При  этом он родился не обычным человеком,а либо уже был Буддой, либо Бодхисаттвой последней ступени.Если даже для Будд и Бодхисаттв достичь пробуждения находясь в нашем мире Саха чрезвычайно трудно, то для оптимистов это даже теоретически невозможно.Живя в россии у вас нет ни одного шанса достичь пробуждения своими силами.Пораскиньте мозгами если они у вас конечно в наличии,хотя оптимизм как правило говорит об отсутствии у человека интеллекта,и о полном отождествлении человека с его физическим телом.

----------


## Георгий А

> В переводе на нормальный язык, звучит так:
> - Чтецы крутые перцы коим уготован Рай небесный со всеми бонусами, остальные тупо Лохи.
> - Если ты не Лох вступай в нашу Церьковь, Секту, Общество и будет тебе манна небесная. Аминь!
> Ну в общем стандартная концепция.


Рай уготован попам,а вас никто не призывает  никуда вступать,а просят лишь задуматься о смерти, и о своём посмертном существовании,хотя у вас похоже задумываться нечем.

----------


## Георгий А

> Сейчас другие веяния, иная мода, стандартная сейчас другая:
> 
> Что то своё выдумывать, один другого  по-креативней, да такого чтоб по-странней  : )


Сукхавативьха сутру изрёк Будда Шакьямуни, по просьбе своего ученика Ананды,ради блага людей времён упадка.Где тут вы увидели выдумку?Что выдумано?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сукхавативьха сутру изрёк Будда Шакьямуни, по просьбе своего ученика Ананды,ради блага людей времён упадка.Где тут вы увидели выдумку?Что выдумано?



А где Вы увидели, что это я Вам написал ???

----------

Алма (23.12.2019)

----------


## Георгий А

> В переводе на нормальный язык, звучит так:
> - Чтецы крутые перцы коим уготован Рай небесный со всеми бонусами, остальные тупо Лохи.
> - Если ты не Лох вступай в нашу Церьковь, Секту, Общество и будет тебе манна небесная. Аминь!
> Ну в общем стандартная концепция.


Немного о смерти,и как правильно умирать,перевода нет, но тут всё понятно без перевода

----------


## Алма

> ...сам Будда Шакьямуни например про своё просветление в Малой Сукхавативьюха сутре сказал:"[Это мое деяние воистину] было *чрезвычайно трудным*!»....


Это чрезвычайно трудно. Но! Возможно, сам Будда Шакьямуни в Малой  Сукхавативьюха сутре сказал. :Kiss: 




> Пораскиньте мозгами если они у вас конечно в наличии,хотя оптимизм как правило говорит об отсутствии у человека интеллекта,и о полном отождествлении человека с его физическим телом.


А хамы, на этом форуме попадают в *АД!* :Big Grin:

----------


## Алма

> Немного о смерти,и как правильно умирать,перевода нет, но тут всё понятно без перевода





> *Смерть захлебнулась валом бытия*,
> И вновь из смерти возрождаюсь я.
> 
> Но я иной. И я, и ты, и он - *Все - я*.
> Я сам в себе не заключен.
> 
> Я отдал все. Моих владений нет,
> Но я - весь этот целокупный свет.
> 
> ...


http://prosto-prosvetlenie.narod.ru/.../ibnfarid.html

----------

Лидия (24.12.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Самое интересное, что во многих сутрах тот или иной Будда обетует перед чтецами, что декламаторы попадут в тот или иной рай. 
Делать ничего не нужно, просто читать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Самое интересное, что во многих сутрах тот или иной Будда обетует перед чтецами, что декламаторы попадут в тот или иной рай. 
> Делать ничего не нужно, просто читать.


Да, есть махаянские сутры в которых во вводной написано, что любой даже один раз прочитавший эту сутру гарантированно переродится в следующей жизни в Чистых Землях.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

В ранних махаянских сутрах очень распространена концовка про заслуги от переписывание и декламирования данной конкретной сутры, вплоть до перерождения в высших мирах после этой жизни и встречи с Буддой. Это специальный прием, призванный способствовать распространению таких сутр. Переписывали даже кровью (это многократно увеличивало заслугу). 
Это потом в "шастрической" махаяне все сильно усложнили, ранняя была намного проще и практичнее в отношении плода.))

Вот из последней главы знаменитой Сутры Лотоса:
Если [какой-нибудь человек] только переписывает [Сутру], то этот человек, когда [его] жизнь окончиться, воистину [воз]родится на небе Трайястримша, и тогда, исполняя разнообразные мелодии, придут восемьдесят четыре тысячи небесных дев и будут его почитать. Надев корону из семи драгоценностей, [он] будет радоваться и наслаждаться среди играющих дев. А что уж говорить о том, кто получает, хранит, читает, декламирует [эту Сутру], правильно помнит [ее], понимает [ее] смысл и следует [ей] так, как [это] проповедуют! Если есть человек, который получит, будет хранить, читать, декламировать и понимать ее смысл, то этому человеку, когда окончится [его] жизнь, протянут руки тысячи будд, и [он ничего] не будет страшиться и [никогда] не впадет в плохие состояния, [но] сразу же возродится у бодхисаттвы Майтрейи на небе Тушита... и т.п.
Как тут удержаться от соблазна.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2019)

----------


## Георгий А

> В ранних махаянских сутрах очень распространена концовка про заслуги от переписывание и декламирования данной конкретной сутры, вплоть до перерождения в высших мирах после этой жизни и встречи с Буддой. Это специальный прием, призванный способствовать распространению таких сутр. Переписывали даже кровью (это многократно увеличивало заслугу). 
> Это потом в "шастрической" махаяне все сильно усложнили, ранняя была намного проще и практичнее в отношении плода.))
> 
> Вот из последней главы знаменитой Сутры Лотоса:
> Если [какой-нибудь человек] только переписывает [Сутру], то этот человек, когда [его] жизнь окончиться, воистину [воз]родится на небе Трайястримша, и тогда, исполняя разнообразные мелодии, придут восемьдесят четыре тысячи небесных дев и будут его почитать. Надев корону из семи драгоценностей, [он] будет радоваться и наслаждаться среди играющих дев. А что уж говорить о том, кто получает, хранит, читает, декламирует [эту Сутру], правильно помнит [ее], понимает [ее] смысл и следует [ей] так, как [это] проповедуют! Если есть человек, который получит, будет хранить, читать, декламировать и понимать ее смысл, то этому человеку, когда окончится [его] жизнь, протянут руки тысячи будд, и [он ничего] не будет страшиться и [никогда] не впадет в плохие состояния, [но] сразу же возродится у бодхисаттвы Майтрейи на небе Тушита... и т.п.
> Как тут удержаться от соблазна.


От таких соблазнов не нужно удерживаться)это не водка

----------


## Георгий А

> Это чрезвычайно трудно. Но! Возможно, сам Будда Шакьямуни в Малой  Сукхавативьюха сутре сказал.
> 
> 
> А хамы, на этом форуме попадают в *АД!*


Хамы читающие нембуцу попадают в Сукхавати),за мной сила которую не кто не может превозмочь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это какой-то Амитхабный террор)))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хамы читающие нембуцу попадают в Сукхавати),за мной сила которую не кто не может превозмочь.


Вот кстати интересно, а нет ли какой-нибудь продвинутой формы махаянского амидаизма, когда нэмбуцу за тебя читают другие, а ты всё равно попадаешь в Сукхавати.

----------

Алма (28.12.2019), Кузьмич (04.02.2020)

----------


## Алма

> ...за мной сила ...


Вот здесь можно и поподробней.
Чё за сила?
Может Сидхи какие открылись? Третий глаз? Второй нос?

----------


## Александр С

Удивительна реакция некоторых форумчан на то, что по своей сути является основной практикой всего буддийского мира. Да, в ЮВА офомрмлены отдельные школы Чистой земли, но принцип, лежащий в основе, - памятование о будде вкупе с произнесением имени (начиная нама-ануссати и барабанчиком мани и заканчивая развернутыми садханами), - это то, что практиковалось и практикуется всеми и повсеместно, от так называемых простых людей до весьма сведущих иерархов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Удивительна реакция некоторых форумчан на то, что по своей сути является основной практикой всего буддийского мира.


Это реакция не на практику нэмбуцу. Это реакция на «вы не можете себя спасти, только Амитабха может вас спасти, все, кто не читает нэмбуцу, попадут в ад».

----------

Александр С (29.12.2019), Лидия (29.12.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (29.12.2019)

----------


## Александр С

> Это реакция не на практику нэмбуцу. Это реакция на «вы не можете себя спасти, только Амитабха может вас спасти, все, кто не читает нэмбуцу, попадут в ад».


Я, значит, уже привык, что заморочки и способы перестать придавать им значение всевозможными проповедниками позиционируются как реально существующие у вас проблемы и эксклюзивные методы их решения, и автоматически прочитываю последнее как первое. Издержки оголтелого синкретизма :-)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я, значит, уже привык, что заморочки и способы перестать придавать им значение всевозможными проповедниками позиционируются как реально существующие у вас проблемы и эксклюзивные методы их решения, и автоматически прочитываю последнее как первое. Издержки оголтелого синкретизма :-)


Синкретизм до добра не доведёт  :Big Grin:

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (29.12.2019)

----------


## Георгий А

> Удивительна реакция некоторых форумчан на то, что по своей сути является основной практикой всего буддийского мира. Да, в ЮВА офомрмлены отдельные школы Чистой земли, но принцип, лежащий в основе, - памятование о будде вкупе с произнесением имени (начиная нама-ануссати и барабанчиком мани и заканчивая развернутыми садханами), - это то, что практиковалось и практикуется всеми и повсеместно, от так называемых простых людей до весьма сведущих иерархов.


Ничего удивительного, здесь половина участников православные,и здесь они с одной целью,высмеивать и уничтожать дхарму.

----------


## Георгий А

> Это реакция не на практику нэмбуцу. Это реакция на «вы не можете себя спасти, только Амитабха может вас спасти, все, кто не читает нэмбуцу, попадут в ад».


Я такого не говорил,я говорил о том,что страдания нижних миров невозможно вынести, счастье и удовольствия богов и людей непостоянны, – пусть боязнь родиться снова возникнет в моём сердце,ну и в вашем,если  конечно вы наелись сансарой,ну а если не наелись то просите добавки, вам подольют полный половник,кушайте, ложку за папу ложку за маму.

----------


## Георгий А

> Синкретизм до добра не доведёт


Добро ничем не отличается от зла,они взаимозависимы, если не будет зла исчезнет и добро.Поэтому добрые своими поступками поддерживают зло в сансаре.Нужно освободиться от этих двух друзей человека.

----------


## Георгий А

> Это какой-то Амитхабный террор)))


Рэннё в гробу сейчас перевернулся вместе с армией своих  Икко-икки

----------


## Юй Кан

> Добро ничем не отличается от зла,они взаимозависимы, если не будет зла исчезнет и добро.Поэтому добрые своими поступками поддерживают зло в сансаре.Нужно освободиться от этих двух друзей человека.


В буддизме для достижения конечной цели (прекращения страдания) утверждается необходимость следования благому и избегания неблагого (о чём говорится уже в первых пяти обетах мирянина).
В частности, и в основополагающей Дхаммападе сказано:

116. Пусть он торопится совершить благое; от зла пусть он удерживает свой ум.
Ибо ум того, кто не спешит делать добро, находит удовольствие в зле.
Кроме того, добро и зло в буддизме рассматриваются не как взаимозависимые абстрактные понятия, а как факторы, определяющие характер деяний или поступков, характеризуемых тремя качествами: благие, нейтральные, неблагие. Соответственно определяется и их влияние на карму индивида.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Рэннё в гробу сейчас перевернулся вместе с армией своих  Икко-икки


Э, чего это они во гробах будут ворочаться, если, как было ими же предсказано, должны бы нерушимо блаженствовать в Чистых Землях, невзирая на смертельную прижизненную вражду с не менее нещадными нитирэновцами? : )

----------


## Георгий А

> В буддизме для достижения конечной цели (прекращения страдания) утверждается необходимость следования благому и избегания неблагого (о чём говорится уже в первых пяти обетах мирянина).
> В частности, и в основополагающей Дхаммападе сказано:
> 
> 116. Пусть он торопится совершить благое; от зла пусть он удерживает свой ум.
> Ибо ум того, кто не спешит делать добро, находит удовольствие в зле.
> Кроме того, добро и зло в буддизме рассматриваются не как взаимозависимые абстрактные понятия, а как факторы, определяющие характер деяний или поступков, характеризуемых тремя качествами: благие, нейтральные, неблагие. Соответственно определяется и их влияние на карму индивида.


Не нужно делать благое целью и смыслом своей жизни, как например это делают христиане,они возводят благо в абсолютную категорию,оно для них смысл жизни, - благо,благополучие ,богатство,даже само слово Бог однокоренное со словом богатство.Благое привязывает к сансаре так же крепко как и не благое.

----------


## Георгий А

> Э, чего это они во гробах будут ворочаться, если, как было ими же предсказано, должны бы нерушимо блаженствовать в Чистых Землях, невзирая на смертельную прижизненную вражду с не менее нещадными нитирэновцами? : )


Кто верил и памятовал блаженствует в Сукхавати,среди этих японских робин гудов было много откровенных бандитов.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не нужно делать благое целью и смыслом своей жизни, как например это делают христиане,они возводят благо в абсолютную категорию,оно для них смысл жизни, - благо,благополучие ,богатство,даже само слово Бог однокоренное со словом богатство.Благое привязывает к сансаре так же крепко как и не благое.


Не нужно бы подменять понятия. : ) 
В частности, сказанное Буддой Готамой -- наивными параллелями с христианством, в коем, кстати, есть также и т.н. умное делание, т.е. работа с христ. мантрами (Иисусовой молитвой или молитвой мытаря), приводящая, _как утверждается_, к т.н. обожению или богоподобию. И в этом смысле есть прямая параллель христ. Рая и Сукхавати (ведь и то, и другое -- часть сансары), и, соответственно, будды Амитабы -- со Всевышним. : )




> Кто верил и памятовал блаженствует в Сукхавати,среди этих японских робин гудов было много откровенных бандитов.


Кто жил или живёт, неуклонно повторяя "Амитофо" (на любом языке), занимается всего лишь блокировкой (а не сознательным обузданием) собственного ума, как это происходит с _любой_ мантрой, _поскольку ум не способен думать две мысли одновременно_.

Наконец, в ряде будд. авторитетных текстов поясняется, что чистота буддо-земель достигается очищением ума (а не его блокировкой)
В частности, в трактате Шэньсю сказано:

Устранение всего неблагого называется отсечением. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний приумножается всё благое, что и называется взращиванием. Если отсекаешь неблагое и взращиваешь благое, то успешно, на благо себе и другим, свершаешь неисчислимое множество практик, помогая тем самым всем чувствующим существам, что и называется освобождением. Отсюда следует, что *соблюдение обетов не отделено от ума. Если сам ум чист и спокоен, то и все буддо-земли полностью чисты и спокойны*. Потому в сутре сказано: „*Когда ум загрязнён, то и все чувствующие существа грязны. Когда ум чист, то и все чувствующие существа чисты. Желающему достигнуть буддо-земель надлежит очистить свой ум. Очищением своего ума достигается чистота буддо-земель.*
Примерно то же  утверждал и Хуйнэн.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кто верил и памятовал блаженствует в Сукхавати,среди этих японских робин гудов было много откровенных бандитов.


А, так во гробах -- при дерзновенных словах Пемы Дролкар -- ворочаются только многие откровенные бандиты, давно уже обретшие следующие перерождение? %)

Вообще то, что происходило в Японии в те времена очень сходно с расколом Православия, если так уж симпатичны параллели с христ-вом...

----------


## Георгий А

> Не нужно бы подменять понятия. : ) 
> В частности, сказанное Буддой Готамой -- наивными параллелями с христианством, в коем, кстати, есть также и т.н. умное делание, т.е. работа с христ. мантрами (Иисусовой молитвой или молитвой мытаря), приводящая, _как утверждается_, к т.н. обожению или богоподобию. И в этом смысле есть прямая параллель христ. Рая и Сукхавати (ведь и то, и другое -- часть сансары), и, соответственно, будды Амитабы -- со Всевышним. : )
> 
> 
> Кто жил или живёт, неуклонно повторяя "Амитофо" (на любом языке), занимается всего лишь блокировкой (а не сознательным обузданием) собственного ума, как это происходит с _любой_ мантрой, _поскольку ум не способен думать две мысли одновременно_.
> 
> Наконец, в ряде будд. авторитетных текстов поясняется, что чистота буддо-земель достигается очищением ума (а не его блокировкой)
> В частности, в трактате Шэньсю сказано:
> 
> ...


Для перерождения в Сукхавати или другими словами для очищения ума до той  степени когда вам откроют туда двери, необходимы три фактора,это соблюдать 5 или 8 обетов,практиковать дана парамиту и практиковать памятование, это абсолютный минимум для тех кто хочет туда попасть,совершенно загрязнённых существ туда не пускают,даже здесь необходим некоторый минимум.В Сукхавативьюха сутре сказано:"Шарипутра! Если у человека недостает благих корней и добродетелей, то он не сможет родиться в той стране."

----------


## Георгий А

> Кто жил или живёт, неуклонно повторяя "Амитофо" (на любом языке), занимается всего лишь блокировкой (а не сознательным обузданием) собственного ума, как это происходит с _любой_ мантрой, _поскольку ум не способен думать две мысли одновременно_.


Памятование это не механический процесс начитывания мантр,кода будучи удовлетворён вашими усилиями тантрический гуру даёт вам желаемые сиддхи мантры,- памятование это сосредоточение на имени Будды Амитабхи,а поскольку Имя и сам Будда не отличны друг от друга,памятование имени это сосредоточение на Будде Амитабхе,удержание в своём сознании Будды,очищает сознание и после смерти переносит в его  Чистую Землю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для перерождения в Сукхавати или другими словами для очищения ума до той  степени когда вам откроют туда двери, необходимы три фактора,это соблюдать 5 или 8 обетов,практиковать дана парамиту и практиковать памятование, это абсолютный минимум для тех кто хочет туда попасть,совершенно загрязнённых существ туда не пускают,даже здесь необходим некоторый минимум.В Сукхавативьюха сутре сказано:"Шарипутра! Если у человека недостает благих корней и добродетелей, то он не сможет родиться в той стране."


Один простой вопрос: зачем нужна Сухкхавати, если при тех же условиях, но не отвлекаясь на некую особую мантру/мантры, возможно достижение состояние вошедшего в поток, гарантирующее непопадание в нижние миры или уделы?




> Памятование это не механический процесс начитывания мантр,кода будучи удовлетворён вашими усилиями тантрический гуру даёт вам желаемые сиддхи мантры,- памятование это сосредоточение на имени Будды Амитабхи,а поскольку Имя и сам Будда не отличны друг от друга,памятование имени это сосредоточение на Будде Амитабхе,удержание в своём сознании Будды,очищает сознание и после смерти переносит в его  Чистую Землю.


Но ведь памятование или осознанность как плодотворная внутренняя практика детально изложена в Сатипаттхана сутте. И никаких повторений спец. имён или именных мантр она не требует. При этом освоение Сатипаттханы процесс не механистический, а именно осознанный...
И если повторение мантры -- процесс не механический, то -- какой?
Кстати, вот цитата, где поясняется насчёт блокировки ума при повторении мантры Амитабхи:

В китайской традиции практика в некоторых случаях была сделано очень простой — для простых жителей старого Китая, которые не умели читать и писать; тем не менее, существует множество китайских комментариев к тому, как выполнять практику Амитабхи по-настоящему правильно, чтобы она становилась практикой для взращивания как шаматхи, так и випашьяны — иными словами, как безмятежности, так и прозрения. На китайском есть множество учений о том, как осуществлять эти вещи при выполнении серьезного ретрита.
Здесь, в Аббатстве, мы при выполнении этой практики не уделяем ей много времени; но, думаю, было бы очень хорошо, если бы иногда мы садились и практиковали пение подолгу — ведь *когда вы очень мощно направляете свое внимание на начитывание имени Амитабхи, оно полностью захватывает весь ваш ум и вы не можете думать о чем-либо еще.
В той части, где мы декламируем «Амитабха-Амитабха- Амитабха-Амитабха» очень, очень быстро, делаться это должно как можно быстрее; вы произносите имя вслух, и потому — если вы действительно сосредоточены — в этот момент в ваш ум точно не смогут проникнуть посторонние мысли.* Вы слишком сосредоточены на быстром произнесении имени, и это немедленно приводит ваш ум в очень умиротворенное состояние. В китайской традиции имя декламируется довольно долго, а затем кто-нибудь звонит в гонг — и вы оказываетесь с совершенно безмолвным умом. В этот момент возникает замечательная возможность сосредоточиться на условной природе ума или медитировать на пустотности.
https://medium.com/@yaralink13/%D0%B...0-57672d1253eeК этому тексту у меня тоже есть целый ворох вопросов, но не буду усугублять...

----------


## Юат

зачем нам нужна Сукхавати)))))) это шедевр, а и правда пойдём ка мы в мечеть

----------


## Андреев

> Вот кстати интересно, а нет ли какой-нибудь продвинутой формы махаянского амидаизма, когда нэмбуцу за тебя читают другие, а ты всё равно попадаешь в Сукхавати.


Есть школа юдзу-нэмбуцу-сю. Её последователи считают, что нембуцу влияет не только на декламирующего, но и на слушающих и на окружающих, в т.ч. и на животных.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2020)

----------


## Георгий Нечаев

> Один простой вопрос: зачем нужна Сухкхавати, если при тех же условиях, но не отвлекаясь на некую особую мантру/мантры, возможно достижение состояние вошедшего в поток, гарантирующее непопадание в нижние миры или уделы?
> 
> 
> Но ведь памятование или осознанность как плодотворная внутренняя практика детально изложена в Сатипаттхана сутте. И никаких повторений спец. имён или именных мантр она не требует. При этом освоение Сатипаттханы процесс не механистический, а именно осознанный...
> И если повторение мантры -- процесс не механический, то -- какой?
> Кстати, вот цитата, где поясняется насчёт блокировки ума при повторении мантры Амитабхи:
> 
> В китайской традиции практика в некоторых случаях была сделано очень простой — для простых жителей старого Китая, которые не умели читать и писать; тем не менее, существует множество китайских комментариев к тому, как выполнять практику Амитабхи по-настоящему правильно, чтобы она становилась практикой для взращивания как шаматхи, так и випашьяны — иными словами, как безмятежности, так и прозрения. На китайском есть множество учений о том, как осуществлять эти вещи при выполнении серьезного ретрита.
> Здесь, в Аббатстве, мы при выполнении этой практики не уделяем ей много времени; но, думаю, было бы очень хорошо, если бы иногда мы садились и практиковали пение подолгу — ведь *когда вы очень мощно направляете свое внимание на начитывание имени Амитабхи, оно полностью захватывает весь ваш ум и вы не можете думать о чем-либо еще.
> ...


вам сукхавати очевидно и не нужна,медитируйте по сутрам,правда вряд ли вы чего добьетесь, если вы мирянин и ходите на работу чтобы раздобыть денег на еду и коммуналку,а с  работы вас попрут за медитации в рабочее время и жкх отключат вам тепло и свет и помрете вы к новому году от голода и холода,когда будете уже умирать произнесите наму амида буцу

----------

